# Want to fix TiVo Desktop codec issues?



## ggieseke

I was playing around with regmon and discovered some registry settings that let you set preferred codecs for .tivo files without tweaking your overall DirectShow filter settings. I am attaching a little app that I threw together to make it easier to manage them. I GUARANTEE NOTHING, SO USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.

The only thing it changes are registry settings under the "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\DirectShow\PreferredFilters" key, which doesn't normally exist anyway. You can try out different combos of demuxers, audio and video codecs to see what works best for you. To set things back to normal just change them back to "(none)" or delete the entire registry key.

Hope it helps somebody besides me!

*This version is now obsolete - see post #12 in this thread for the latest.*


----------



## ggieseke

Fixed a bug that could cause the error message "TiVo Desktop registry entries not found" on some installations of Desktop 2.6.1 - the new version is attached.

*This version is now obsolete - see post #12 in this thread for the latest.*


----------



## Dan203

This is a really awesome program! However it could use a bit of a UI improvement. If you're willing to share the code I can wrap it up in a more newbe friendly UI.

Dan


----------



## ggieseke

I started a complete rewrite last week (see my PM) to add some diagnostics and the ability to display/test the current DirectShow filter graph.

Comments, suggestions, feature requests etc. from anyone out there will be welcomed with open arms!


----------



## CuriousMark

Some of the more common codec complaints (symptoms) I have seen posted are:


Video and audio won't play, WMP gives no error message
Video and audio won't play, WMP notes a codec needs to be downloaded but does little more.
Video won't play, audio plays, WMP acts like it is playing music and not video
Video plays, audio won't play with a digital or HD sourced TiVo file.
Video plays with wrong aspect ratio, usually too tall and thin. Turning off the WMP video mixing renderer setting is a workaround
Video plays, but the timeline bar ends early and it is not possible to navigate using the timeline bar past the point in the video at which it ends
Other codec using programs don't work correctly, renaming the directory containing the TiVo Desktop codecs as a workaround returns those other programs to normal operation.
I am sure I am missing a few symptoms, but will add to the list as I see them either here or at the TiVo Help Forum. I think your program might help with many of these.

[Edit]These are suggestions of what you may want to think about as you work on the diagnostics part of your new program. Thanks for the effort, this doesn't sound easy.


----------



## Dan203

These registry settings make it unnecessary to mess with the actual merit of any of the filters installed on the machine.

The way it works is the TiVo DirectShow filter will automatically add these three filters to graph as soon as it's added. Then when Windows renders the the output pin of the TiVo filter it will automatically use any filters that are already in the graph which are compatible with the stream before bringing in any other filters. So as long as the filters you choose are compatible with the file you're playing it wont even look at the other filters on the machine, and as such wont have a reason to check their merits.

Dan


----------



## rickws3

Thank you for posting this utility! I was having trouble getting my tivo shows to play back properly in both WMP and Media Center. I created my own trouble by experimenting with Blu-ray software players, and of course screwed up the decoder priorities. No amount of playing with merit settings was successful in my case until I tried your utility. Now I have flawless playback once again for my tivo recordings!

It might be a good idea for people to share the decoders that they're using successfully. In my case I'm currently using nvidia audio & video decoders with the Main Concept demux. That combo works fine for both std def and HD playback (without the zoom & other issues I was encountering using the Microsoft provided decoders in Vista Home Premium). 

I may play with Cyberlink decoders provided from PowerDVD Ultra at some point, but I don't want to mess with something that's now working for the first time in a long while.

Again thanks! :up: And for those of you experiencing any of the problems documented in this thread, give this utility a try and post your results.


----------



## tptshoe

Thank you so much for posting this program! I've been trying for several days to get tivo files to play on my PC and this finally did the trick. Here are the codecs that worked for me:

Audio: AC3Filter
MpegDemuxer: MainConcept MPEG Splitter
Video: MainConcept MPEG Video Decoder


----------



## femakid

Oh wow oh wow oh wow

Thank you so much for this. For the past several months I've been unable to get ANY audio from my TiVO transferred files. I don't transfer enough items to care that much, and just shrugged it off. Your app/reghack/whatever fixed my problem

Minor special thanks to tptshoe for mentioning he used AC3Filter for audio. When I ran this app I only had Nero's audio as an option, and that wasn't working. A quick google for the AC3 filter and I had audio.

Much Much Much thanks for this solution


----------



## MikeRadio

Thanks as well

After a reinstal I am happy to have MainConcept back.. It keeps everything in sync while some other codecs get the audio and video out of sync....

Any advantgae of AC3 or DV Filter over MainConcept for audio??

Mike


----------



## vincev

I only need to change the audio codec to a pinnacle codec. The AC3 filter did not work for me. Thanks for the utility. A note about the download, if you have CA security center it changes the .zip file to another type. 

Vince


----------



## ggieseke

Here's the latest version y'all. I improved the algorithm used to find compatible codecs and rewrote the user interface from scratch. The Preferred Filters are all listed in a single dialog, and now you can open a .TiVo file to see the actual filter graph that DirectShow picks and test playback from within the program. I also added a crude help file to provide some basic documentation.

Special thanks to Dan203 and CuriousMark who were kind enough to test some of my alpha versions and offer valuable input. The .ZIP file now contains 4 files instead of a single .exe, but just extract them to any directory that you prefer and run it from there.

Let me know if you have any problems with it.

Greg


----------



## Southcross

OMG AWESOME! I've been ripping my hair out for like the last month trying to fix playback/codec issues with my TiVo files. This fixed them in 60 seconds :up:


----------



## capozzoli47

Thanks for the program - I ran it and it worked :>) !! Nice piece of work.


----------



## redbelair

Ran the new version. 

Then went to the actual recording, double clicked and got the 'Online Store' message just after 'acquiring codec'...store response was 'This feature is not available form either the currently selected or default online store".

When doing the rendering directly from the TiVoDesktopCodecMgr.exe, selecting the copied file I want to play, the error 0x00000001 (1) appears with I: GraphBuilder::RenderFile. Ends up showing Flowchart that ends abruptly without output in the box Main Concept MPeg Demultiplexor.

This is just not supposed to be this difficult.

I appreciate any assistance.
Bob


----------



## ggieseke

I'm just guessing here based on the 'Online Store' message, but it sounds like you have Desktop Plus and something failed when you entered the Plus activation key. When you first enter your Plus key it goes out to Digital River's site to validate the key and sets up some registry stuff. If something messed up that process it's possible that the codec would appear to be installed but not fully authorized. The same could be true if you're using a different set of codecs that you bought online.

Error 1 in the GraphBuilder::RenderFile call isn't something that I have seen before. It equates to ERROR_INVALID_FUNCTION, which is pretty generic. Since the graph at least builds to the demuxer point I think that the codec returned the error, as opposed to the much worse possibility that DirectShow is corrupted.

If you do have Desktop Plus, try entering your authorization key again. If it's a different set of codecs try reinstalling them etc. If none of those suggestions work I would uninstall Desktop, download and run the 'Cleaner' utility from TiVo using the /all command-line option, then reinstall everything from scratch.


----------



## redbelair

I am using TiVo Desktop Version 2.6.2.
I 'solved' the problem by downloading Divx Free Player and I can play/see the videos directly from the right-click 'Open with' option.
I would like to play it/them directly but this will do for the time being.
I will do the uninstall/reinstall option soon.
The software says that the media access key is entered. I did go to my account and re-enter it OK. Same issue.

I appreciate the help.
Joe


----------



## fairsider

I'm new to the Forum, and I'd just like to say "Thanks" to ggieseke for his excellent tool, TDCM. After spending some time to figure out how to choose one of the many codecs that were lurking on this new HP laptop, once I switched the filters over to the Microsoft MPEG-2 options, the WMP worked fine with the .tivo files. I had to fiddle a bit before getting the idea how to work with the software - the help files would not open in Vista - even with the MS download promised to fix the problem.

Thanks again for providing such an excellent resource!

Lyle


----------



## fairsider

Well, looks like I spoke too soon. For some reason, it's not working anymore, and not attempt at fiddling with TDCM seems to work anymore. It won't play the videos either. After reinstalling Tivo Desktop several times, and generally doing everything I can think of, I'm at a loss.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## ggieseke

Can you post more detail on what codecs you have tried and exactly how and where it's failing?


----------



## fairsider

ggieseke said:


> Can you post more detail on what codecs you have tried and exactly how and where it's failing?


Hi again!

False alarm! My apologies. For some reason, our cable box (which doesn't deal well with voltage fluctuations) decided to shut itself off, and, without realizing what had happened, I was trying to watch "blank" videos, and thinking that it was on account of a codec problem.

Once I realized what the problem was, I was able to get things working again. Once again, your utility was very valuable in asigning the Microsoft codecs (which never seem to get selected by default) assigned.

Many thanks!

Lyle


----------



## Free

I tried to run this software, but get a "Encountered Error and Had To Close" message.


----------



## ggieseke

Whoof. I wrote it with as few dependencies as possible - it doesn't require MFC, Java, .Net or anything else beyond XP or Vista and DirectShow 9.0 or later.

I have seen it freak out and die with all kinds of weird errors when trying to use certain codecs, but I have never seen it refuse to run at all. If you got that error message when trying to open a .tivo file after selecting a particular codec I would take it as proof that the codec is incompatible, but if the main program won't run at all I'm at a loss for ideas.


----------



## Free

Yep main program won't run at all. I will try re-downloading again when I get a chance.


----------



## Free

OK, re-downloaded and still won't open without crashing, so I downloaded the older version and it opens fine.

Then tried Tivo desktop, and still won't play audio, so I guess I will just delete it. Boggles the mind that Tivo can create such excellent software for the DVR, and puts out this rinky dink program.


----------



## ggieseke

The only part of Desktop that has anything to do with playback on your computer is TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll, which decrypts .TiVo files back into an MPEG-2 stream. Microsoft DirectShow does the rest.

Audio is usually the easy part. If you have a Series 3 or HD, try adding a codec called ac3filter to your computer to provide support for Dolby audio. Older TiVos just use MPEG-1 audio that should play on any computer.


----------



## dwgsp

Can anyone suggest a specific audio codec that will play files from both S3 and S3 (TivoHD) machines? I have tried two that are suppose to support MPEG-1, MPEG-2, and Dobly audio, but neither seems to support files that I retrieved from my TivoHD (they play the S2 files fine).

The ones that I have tried include:

CyberLink Audio Decoder
Nero Digital Audio Decoder

It appears that the TivoHD files use AC3 audio. I downloaded and installed an AC3 codec, but it is not shown in TivoDesktopCodecMgr so I cannot try it.

Thanks!
/Don


----------



## CuriousMark

See post 8 above.


----------



## hughbussell

Wow.

Worked great for me.

Thanks for sharing your knowledge.

My Vista setup would play only the audio of my saved TV shows (.tivo files). Now both audio and video plays.


----------



## snooddq

Another thank you for TDCM.ZIP. I too wrestled in vain for 6 months to figure out my video problems with .tivo files on my computer until I used your program.


----------



## Indysmak

Awesome program. Can't thank you enough for helping the rest of us out.


----------



## benlau

tptshoe said:


> Thank you so much for posting this program! I've been trying for several days to get tivo files to play on my PC and this finally did the trick. Here are the codecs that worked for me:
> 
> Audio: AC3Filter
> MpegDemuxer: MainConcept MPEG Splitter
> Video: MainConcept MPEG Video Decoder


Where can I get/download the MainConcept MPEG Video Decoder? Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

Desktop installs the MainConcept codecs, but they don't get unlocked unless you buy the Desktop Plus upgrade.


----------



## mrjam2jab

I used:

MainConcept Demux
Ligos MPEG Audio
InterVideo Video

Show seems to play fine within CodecMgr....put when i tried playing with VLC (my default player) I get "Unrecognized format" error msg.


----------



## ggieseke

VLC uses its own internal codecs, so TDCM has no effect on it. You might check their forum or wiki.

Have you tried playing the files in Media Player?


----------



## mrjam2jab

I didnt try MP....I go so excited when i saw it work ...i didnt think of trying some of the other video players i have...I'll try them tonight when i have more time.

Thanks for this.

Edit: It DOES work with Media Player!!!! 

Thank you again!


----------



## mykall

ggieseke said:


> Desktop installs the MainConcept codecs, but they don't get unlocked unless you buy the Desktop Plus upgrade.


====

There is something I'm not understanding or missing. At some point did Tivo cut off the ability of desktop to playback and extend that only to the paid plus version? If not why does something that used to work not work anymore and why hasn't Tivo fixed the problem?

thanks

Mike


----------



## ggieseke

AFAIK they never gave away the codecs (primarily MPEG-2) for free. Even Microsoft operating systems never included it until Vista Home Premium and Vista Ultimate, and you pay for them in the additional price of the OS.

Most PCs these days come with a DVD player and a lite version of something like WinDVD or PowerDVD, which provides MPEG-2 playback capability. There are some free codecs out there that manage to somehow skate around the license fees, but IMO you get what you pay for.

If some kind of DVD player software was included with your computer reinstalling it should get you going.


----------



## mykall

I was able to get this to work at home but for some reason with the same codecs at work I'm getting 

IGraphBuilder::Renderfile error when I ask the app to open a .tivo file.


----------



## ggieseke

What error number is it listing, what version of Desktop is installed, and what OS?


----------



## mykall

OS = XP sp3

desktop V. was 2.62 and errored again after upgrading to 2.7

I'm at home right now and when I perform the same task on XP
on the same program from the same jump drive it produces the
play flow chart and will also play from within T-desktop.

I'll have the error number when I get back to work.

thanks for the help.

MB


----------



## mykall

Error 0x80071771 (2147948401)

Thanks


----------



## mykall

Ok, I figured it out. Even though the work laptop is never used to transfer to and from the DVR the MAK must be entered to play the files. I thought this was only used to gain access to the DVR for transfer, but obviously it does more than that. 

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke

Good to know. I never ran it without the MAK, which is used as the decryption key. Error 0x80071771 is listed as ERROR_DECRYPTION_FAILED so that makes sense.


----------



## a4cab03

Hi ggieseke,

I downloaded the latest zip you posted, unzipped in a folder.
When I tried to run it, it doesn't do anything for a minute or so then I'm getting an error message "Windows cannot access..".

See attached screen shot.

I have tivodesktop 2.6.2 running on Vista home premium.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## ggieseke

It's an error message from Vista, not the program itself. Make sure that you are running it with an account that has Administrator rights (also required by TiVo Desktop) and check the security settings on the folder.

You could also try turning off User Account Control.


----------



## alexfuller

Can't thank you enough for writing (and supporting!) this on your own time.

I'm running TivoDesktop 2.7 on XP sp3 and I'm getting the IGraphBuilder:RenderFile error with error 0x00000001. I do have the access key embedded and a mpeg-2 codec installed. I don't have the pro version, but the flow chart looks like the MainConcept demuxer is being loaded. Registry setting maybe?


----------



## a4cab03

ggieseke said:


> It's an error message from Vista, not the program itself. Make sure that you are running it with an account that has Administrator rights (also required by TiVo Desktop) and check the security settings on the folder.
> 
> You could also try turning off User Account Control.


Yep, I'm running Vista with an admin account.
User account control is turned off as well.

Oh well, I actually have Powerdvd ultra 8 installed on my machine and it plays all my .tivo files flawlessly without me having to do any kind of conversion on those files.

Thanks though for putting the time to support us.


----------



## ggieseke

a4cab03 said:


> Yep, I'm running Vista with an admin account.
> User account control is turned off as well.
> 
> Oh well, I actually have Powerdvd ultra 8 installed on my machine and it plays all my .tivo files flawlessly without me having to do any kind of conversion on those files.
> 
> Thanks though for putting the time to support us.


You could try using Filemon (http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb545046.aspx) to see what's causing the access denied message.


----------



## ggieseke

alexfuller said:


> I'm running TivoDesktop 2.7 on XP sp3 and I'm getting the IGraphBuilder:RenderFile error with error 0x00000001. I do have the access key embedded and a mpeg-2 codec installed. I don't have the pro version, but the flow chart looks like the MainConcept demuxer is being loaded. Registry setting maybe?


IGraphBuilder:RenderFile is the DirectShow function that actually build the filter graph. Error 0x00000001 (Invalid function) isn't even listed as one of the possible errors that call should return. I have seen some weird results with some combinations of codecs - for example the audio codec from my ancient copy of PowerDVD 4 crashes it instantly.

You might be able to figure out what settings (if any) work best for you by setting your preferred codecs with TDCM, but using Media Player to try them out. There's also a program called GraphStudio at http://blog.monogram.sk/janos/tools/monogram-graphstudio/ that will let you build filter graphs by hand.

I noticed that Desktop 2.7 added a lot of new logs, including a full DirectX diagnostic. If you use its LogFinder utility to enable logging that file might help.


----------



## mrjam2jab

mykall said:


> ====
> 
> There is something I'm not understanding or missing. At some point did Tivo cut off the ability of desktop to playback and extend that only to the paid plus version? If not why does something that used to work not work anymore and why hasn't Tivo fixed the problem?





ggieseke said:


> AFAIK they never gave away the codecs (primarily MPEG-2) for free. Even Microsoft operating systems never included it until Vista Home Premium and Vista Ultimate, and you pay for them in the additional price of the OS.
> 
> Most PCs these days come with a DVD player and a lite version of something like WinDVD or PowerDVD, which provides MPEG-2 playback capability. There are some free codecs out there that manage to somehow skate around the license fees, but IMO you get what you pay for.
> 
> If some kind of DVD player software was included with your computer reinstalling it should get you going.


There was a time when i could watch any of my tivo shows right from TivoDesktop....then when they upgraded to whatever version included the Plus option...I could not watch anymore...

Until this thread anyway...:up:


----------



## mchahn

I can build graphs in your new utility (awesome by the way) and play my files in your player, although the picture is stretched a bit wide.

But it doesn't seem to fix the problems I had before. mplayer still crashes on TiVo files and the WMP will start fine and then about 5 seconds into the file the screen always freezes while the audio continues.

Doesn't the utility change the registry so that all players are affected? Can someone suggest a player that is guaranteed to use what the graph uses?


----------



## ggieseke

It should definitely affect WMP since it uses straight DirectShow. VLC uses its own codecs, so it's a completely different critter. There are various players that are somewhere in between.

You can confirm the codecs that WMP is using by clicking File-Properties once you load a .TiVo file. I have never seen a case before when it didn't use the same settings as TDCM.

BTW, You do know that it only affects .TiVo files, right? I have used it to troubleshoot codec issues on other files like .MP4 but the only way to actually control the filter graph used by those files is to change the DirectShow 'merit' with something like DSFMgr. I have also seen a few rare cases where the merit settings were worthless because another software package had changed a setting under the "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Media Type\Extensions" registry key - Miro and Nero re MP4 playback are good examples.

Let me know what WMP shows under the properties dialog, and what your graph looks like. If the aspect ratio is off using TDCM it's not a good sign that your codec is bright enough to pound sand...


----------



## mchahn

ggieseke said:


> It should definitely affect WMP since it uses straight DirectShow. VLC uses its own codecs, so it's a completely different critter. There are various players that are somewhere in between.
> 
> You can confirm the codecs that WMP is using by clicking File-Properties once you load a .TiVo file. I have never seen a case before when it didn't use the same settings as TDCM.
> 
> BTW, You do know that it only affects .TiVo files, right? I have used it to troubleshoot codec issues on other files like .MP4 but the only way to actually control the filter graph used by those files is to change the DirectShow 'merit' with something like DSFMgr. I have also seen a few rare cases where the merit settings were worthless because another software package had changed a setting under the "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Media Type\Extensions" registry key - Miro and Nero re MP4 playback are good examples.
> 
> Let me know what WMP shows under the properties dialog, and what your graph looks like. If the aspect ratio is off using TDCM it's not a good sign that your codec is bright enough to pound sand...


-- Edit -- before reading my old post below, you should know that upgrading to TiVo Desktop Plus fixed my problems. But if you read the end of this message it appears there is a problem with your software, but I could be wrong, as usual.

-------

I'm very familiar with vlc. I am a big fan, for what it does. I know it uses its own codecs.

I just checked and the codec names in TDCM graph and WMP are identical:

Demux: "Mainconcept MPEG Demultiplexer (not shown in WMP)"
Audio: "Mainconcept (Adobe2) Mpeg Audio Decoder"
Video: "Mainconcept (Adobe2) Mpeg Video Decoder"

AHA!

I just noticed that the above filters do not match my choices in TDCM, even though they match the graph! TDCM choices are:

Demux: "Mainconcept Stream Parser"
Audio: "MPEG Audio decoder"
Video: "Mainconcept (Adobe2) Mpeg Video Decoder"

So the choices in the "Preferred Directshow Filters" aren't giving the right graph. It has bothered me a little that there is no apply or confirmation there.

If it helps any, here is my registry:

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\DirectShow\PreferredFilters\AudioCodec]
"CLSID"="{4A2286E0-7BEF-11CE-9BD9-0000E202599C}"
"Description"="MPEG Audio Decoder"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\DirectShow\PreferredFilters\MpegDemuxer]
"CLSID"="{DEE56715-7081-4D57-91A7-984AE2712268}"
"Description"="MainConcept Stream Parser"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\DirectShow\PreferredFilters\VideoCodec]
"CLSID"="{25AD5740-4DE0-4CF8-952A-2AEF53AC4321}"
"Description"="\"MainConcept (Adobe2) MPEG Video Decoder\""

So the choices in my program are going into the registry correctly but the graph is wrong. What am I missing here?


----------



## ggieseke

OK, I see what's happening. You didn't specify your version of Desktop but I'm assuming 2.7 because the MainConcept Stream Parser is new to that version. The (Adobe2) codecs aren't from Desktop - they must be from some other program like Adobe Premiere Elements.

Sorry for the lack of an Apply button in the Preferred DirectShow Filters dialog. If you don't get an error message when you click OK you can assume that the registry changes were written successfully, and the next time you open the dialog your choices will already be selected.

The "Preferred" choices aren't "Guaranteed" choices. The TiVo DirectShow Source Filter will try to use them, but if they don't work out it will keep trying to build the graph anyway. In TDCM, if a filter in the graph matches your preferred selections the name of the filter will be in red text instead of black.

I tried to use the MainConcept Stream Parser as a demuxer in 2.7 and got the same results you did. It didn't like my choice and used the MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer instead.

For what it's worth, the defaults for playing a standard .TiVo file with Desktop Plus 2.7 and no other software or codecs is:
-MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer, CLSID={136DCBF5-3874-4B70-AE3E-15997D6334F7}
-MainConcept Layer II Audio Decoder, CLSID={2F75E451-A88C-4939-BFE5-D92D48C102F2}
-MainConcept MPEG-2 Video Decoder, CLSID={BC4EB321-771F-4E9F-AF67-37C631ECA106}

For older versions of Desktop Plus the default graph is the same except that the audio filter is:
-MainConcept Audio Decoder, CLSID={F6C4C97D-FBFF-433F-B099-B96A12D32391}

Using the colors from the TiVo logo in the graph was mostly for grins, but it has a purpose. 
T Red text indicates that the filter was chosen because you set it as the preferred filter.
i The green background indicates the input file.
V The orange background indicates DirectShow filters that are processing the stream.
o The purple background indicates the output devices.

Glad you got it working.


----------



## mchahn

ggieseke said:


> OK, I see what's happening. You didn't specify your version of Desktop but I'm assuming 2.7 because the MainConcept Stream Parser is new to that version. The (Adobe2) codecs aren't from Desktop - they must be from some other program like Adobe Premiere Elements.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of an Apply button in the Preferred DirectShow Filters dialog. If you don't get an error message when you click OK you can assume that the registry changes were written successfully, and the next time you open the dialog your choices will already be selected.
> 
> The "Preferred" choices aren't "Guaranteed" choices. The TiVo DirectShow Source Filter will try to use them, but if they don't work out it will keep trying to build the graph anyway. In TDCM, if a filter in the graph matches your preferred selections the name of the filter will be in red text instead of black.
> 
> I tried to use the MainConcept Stream Parser as a demuxer in 2.7 and got the same results you did. It didn't like my choice and used the MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer instead.
> 
> For what it's worth, the defaults for playing a standard .TiVo file with Desktop Plus 2.7 and no other software or codecs is:
> -MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer, CLSID={136DCBF5-3874-4B70-AE3E-15997D6334F7}
> -MainConcept Layer II Audio Decoder, CLSID={2F75E451-A88C-4939-BFE5-D92D48C102F2}
> -MainConcept MPEG-2 Video Decoder, CLSID={BC4EB321-771F-4E9F-AF67-37C631ECA106}
> 
> For older versions of Desktop Plus the default graph is the same except that the audio filter is:
> -MainConcept Audio Decoder, CLSID={F6C4C97D-FBFF-433F-B099-B96A12D32391}
> 
> Using the colors from the TiVo logo in the graph was mostly for grins, but it has a purpose.
> T Red text indicates that the filter was chosen because you set it as the preferred filter.
> i The green background indicates the input file.
> V The orange background indicates DirectShow filters that are processing the stream.
> o The purple background indicates the output devices.
> 
> Glad you got it working.


Thanks much. If it weren't for you I'd still be battling this.

I don't deserve to criticize but I think you are a bit guilty of thinking your users are as sharp as you are. I didn't go back and look at the old graph, but from what you said there was an indication something was wrong hidden in the coloring. Maybe you could have a button (dunce cap?) that changes it to say things like "This driver does not match your choice!".

Don't you hate it when people ***** about software you do for them and don't charge for?


----------



## ggieseke

Nah, I did it for the fun of seeing if I could come up with something useful since I was seeing so many codec issues, and out of sheer boredom due to serious underemployment.

I freely admit that the UI could be better. I did write a much more informative help file complete with screen snapshots, but it exceeded the upload size limitations on this site. If it helps, Dan203 (one of the VideoReDo developers that I really respect) thought it was crap too. Despite that he's the moderator that made it a 'sticky'.

Now on to turning almost 200 "Good Eats" episodes into DVDs.


----------



## haragsdale

Many moons ago, I somehow broke my ability to watch shows on my laptop with TiVoToGo. The video was so jumpy that it was unwatchable. TDCM fixed that ... ahhhhh ... and thanks very much! (I found TDCM after I upgraded to TiVo Desktop 2.7, hoping that would be the fix; I do have Plus.) For a while, all was wonderful, but recently I am having an audio problem. The sound is clear and loud enough for the music soundtrack and even for announcements between shows ("stay tuned for blah blah" could not be any clearer), but the dialogue of the actual show is so quiet that I can barely hear it; it's really unintelligible if any soundtrack is playing at the same time. I am using the MainConcept settings in TDCM as noted a few posts above, but I have tried many other combinations, and it makes no difference.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

If you click File - Preferences in Desktop there's an Audio Boost tab. Changing the setting there may help.


----------



## jtdamomma

I'm having problems with WMP11 on Vista playing any of my recordings on my tivo desktop plus. It was fine until yesterday. I don't know what happened. I figured it was a codec, and WMP even said I was missing a codec or had a damaged one. I downloaded your codec pack, but am oblivious on how to run it! I extracted it, but after that, I'm at a loss as to what to do. The help menu says help isn't supported anymore (generic message). Can you provide a step-by step for me, since I'm not pc savvy?! 

I'm also getting an error about "Transfer server wrong version" after I tried a repair through the add-remove programs, thinking I would be able to fix it that way. But, all I did was make it worse. Now, I can't even open the tivo desktop. Can I uninstall it and reinstall it and use the same media key?
HELP!
Cassie


----------



## ggieseke

First I would uninstall Desktop and run the 'cleaner' utility at www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktopCleaner.zip to remove all traces of the previous installation. Then reinstall Desktop from scratch. You will have to enter your Media Access Key after running the cleaner.

Sorry about the help file - I don't use Vista very often even though I bought a copy of Ultimate. If you follow the generic message it will lead you to a patch from Microsoft that will install the older help file reader.

TDCM doesn't actually provide any codecs, it just helps you pick the right ones from the codecs actually installed on your PC. Usually your DVD player software installs the necessary codecs. Vista Ultimate and Home Premium have MPEG-2 support built in. In general all you have to do is use the utility to open a .TiVo file and test the playback. The graph will show you the current DirectShow filters in use, and you can experiment with other options by clicking the Settings button.

Sorry for the slow reply, and let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## gjm120

Help! I just transferred all files from XP to Vista 64 bit. It comes with MP11 so I thought I would be OK with all my TIVO recordings saved on my hdd. I uploaded and installed Tivo Desktop v2.7. No videos play. What's up??? Anyone, some advice for a PC video novice would be appreciated.
Thanks,
gjm120


----------



## Joe Smith

ggieseke said:


> Sorry about the help file - I don't use Vista very often even though I bought a copy of Ultimate. If you follow the generic message it will lead you to a patch from Microsoft that will install the older help file reader.


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917607 says:

*Note*: There is currently no WinHlp32.exe download available for Windows 7.​
Do you have the info in an alternative Help file format, such as .chm, .html, or .xml?


----------



## ggieseke

gjm120 said:


> Help! I just transferred all files from XP to Vista 64 bit. It comes with MP11 so I thought I would be OK with all my TIVO recordings saved on my hdd. I uploaded and installed Tivo Desktop v2.7. No videos play. What's up??? Anyone, some advice for a PC video novice would be appreciated.


Vista Home Premium and Vista Ultimate come with MPEG-2 codecs (it's built into the price). WMP has never included one because it's free, and Microsoft would have to pay licensing fees for every copy.

You still have to have a compatible MPEG-2 codec to play .TiVo files. Does TDCM list any on your system?


----------



## ggieseke

Joe Smith said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917607 says:
> 
> *Note*: There is currently no WinHlp32.exe download available for Windows 7.​
> Do you have the info in an alternative Help file format, such as .chm, .html, or .xml?


Well, at least it goes on to say that they will release one when W7 comes off of beta. 

Here's the same basic info in .doc format.


----------



## wendysimon

I have no idea how I got this to work as I had no idea what I was downloading here but figured I'd give it a shot. I'm not computer literate on this kind of stuff. Anyway I finally got sound and video. The problem is it doesnt shut itself off when I close windows media player. I still hear Dora going on long after I've closed it. Usually in the past when I close the player it shuts off. Any ideas?

I'm running Vista home premium 64 bit.

Also I just chose things that worked on the list after the download. Does it matter what I choose?

And Thank you so much for writing that program. Like I said, I dont know what I was doing but somehow I got sound and video to work so that is great. Now help me turn it off.

Thanks for any help!
Wendy


----------



## Queentroll1955

Thank you Greg for this program. 
I have built my mothers Desktop PC but purchased an OEM DVD Drive. So I have a limited list of CODEC's. (Win XP Pro SP3) I had a version of PowerDVD somewhere here, but wonder if the *Tivo Desktop Plus* is a better way to go? She is running:

Windows XP Pro sp3 / AMD 1900 1.5 GHZ / 512 DDR Ram / Direct X 9.0
GeForce FX 5200 Videocard 256mb 
Tivo Desktop 2.7
Tivo Series 2 Model: TCD540080 connected via wireless LAN

I have got the .tivo files to play(audio & video) , but if I try to slide the progress bar in WMP it freezes the player. I'm not at her PC now so I'm sorry for not posting the current configuration in you Application. 

Please let me know your thoughts. Thank you- Ben


----------



## Queentroll1955

Ok I'm here at my mothers There is only one Audio & one Video option, Here is what I have:

Audio: MPEG Audio Decoder 0x03680001 Note: MPEG-1

Video: Ligos MPEG Video Decoder 0x00800000

Filter: MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer 0x00800100 (tried first Had issues in post above)
MP4 Splitter 0x00600000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer 0x00600000 *Currently using*
MPEG4 Video Splitter 0x00600000
MPEG-2 Splitter 0x005FFFFF
Mainconcept Stream Parser 0x00400000

I'm still getting jumpy Video on .tivo files. And still getting Error next to file in playlist on WMP.


----------



## ggieseke

Ben,

Since it's a Series 2 TiVo you can ignore everything except MPEG-2 video and MPEG-1 audio. I don't have any experience with the Ligos video codec, so I can't offer much of an opinion there. I have tried the video codec that comes with the trial version of PowerDVD 8 with mixed results. It plays smoothly, but for some reason on my system it stretches everything to a 16:9 aspect ratio when the files off of my Series 2s are 4:3.

Your results may vary. Trying PowerDVD to see how it works for you shouldn't hurt anything and you can always uninstall it.

If you end up paying for a codec I recommend the Plus upgrade - you get a lot of well-written codecs for a very reasonable price.

Greg


----------



## ggieseke

Wendy,

If you haven't already tried it, clicking the Stop button in WMP before exiting the program may help. If that doesn't work then one of the codecs or the demuxer is refusing to stop, leaving the whole mess still running in the background.

The only options that the program will list are the codecs already installed on your computer. It doesn't matter what you choose or if you leave some of the options set to "none" as long as you find a combination that works for you. Even if you crash TDCM a few times it won't hurt anything, just try something else. If you haven't gone nuts installing every third-party codec pack around there are typically only a few entries in each of the three options, so it usually doesn't take long to try all of the possible combos.

The good news in your case is that with Vista Home Premium you should have everything you need built in. If you stick with the stuff from Microsoft you should be OK. I don't remember the exact names under Vista (I live in XP and only run Vista once every few months), but if you right-click the demuxer, the video codec or the audio codec in the graph and click Properties, the File Path would typically be C:\WINDOWS\system32.

Greg


----------



## diane123

Hi - I am new to this forum, but have been using Tivo Desktop for several years, and have had Tivos for many years. I download many programs from TV and convert many to iPod version to view on the go. I have never had any problems until I upgraded to 2.7. Now I am lost and frustrated. I can no longer convert files to iPod format. I get the "Tivo Desktop Conversion Problem; could not start the conversion process" message.

After reading posts on the Tivo Forum and on this one, I uninstalled 2.7, ran the cleanup utility, then installed 2.6.2; with a restart between each action. I am still receiving the conversion error. I looked at the logs, and here is a clip:

"0000023c 03/29/2009 17:05:57.234 (TiVoConverter.cpp)Error: Can't start transcoding, maybe codecs unavailable."

This is why I am posting in this thread. I confess that I have no idea what a "codec" is. I tried to use the utility I found in this thread (#12) and I do not know what to do with it. I may be asking too much, but could I get some help with this? I am at my wits end and will take any advice you could give. Thanks!

Some info:

OS - XP Professional with Media Center
Version - 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
Computer - Dell XPS 400 DXP051

Please let me know if I can provide any more information about my setup.

Diane123


----------



## ggieseke

Diane123,

Codec is just shorthand for COder/DECoder, and refers to the algorithms used to compress video or audio files into something manageable. Since you have the option to convert to other formats I assume you have the Plus upgrade.

Check the graph shown when you open a .TiVo file. After the "TiVo DirectShow Source Filter" you should see a demuxer that splits it into audio and video streams, then a codec for each stream, followed by other stuff. If the demuxer and the first row after that don't have "MainConcept" in the name you may have to click the Settings button to override the current choices your system is making. On my XP/2.7 system it uses the "MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer", followed by the "MainConcept Layer II Audio Decoder" and the "MainConcept MPEG-2 Video Decoder".

After uninstalling 2.7, running the cleaner and reinstalling 2.6.2 you should be good to go, but there's always a few exceptions. 

If none of this helps send me a PM with your email address. I'm working on a new version that can track the entire graph used during conversion to other formats if you have Plus. It's not quite ready for prime time yet, but as of a few hours ago it's working on my system and I can always use a beta tester (or ten).


----------



## diane123

Hi - Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. After reading more posts, I realized that when I ran the cleanup utility, there were some errors. I ran it again, then re-ran it until all of the components ran successfully. I rebooted, reinstalled 2.6.2, and it seems to be successfully converting a file for me! Hopefully, this ends my issues. Sad that 2.7 is so awful, yet no help from Tivo on it. Thanks again!

Diane


----------



## Queentroll1955

Greg:
Thnak you. I'll see if she want's to buy plus. Seems like the better of all evils. I might try this version of PowerDVD just to give some feedback to this forum. It's PowerDVD Ultra Delux v7.3.3516, but it's a pirated version. So I'll probabaly take it back off, I'm getting skeptical of pirated software anymore. too much Bull "s". Just easier to buy it.


----------



## Queentroll1955

To all who is intrested:
I tried the PowerDVD video codec's. Not to my suprise it shut the computer down. I tried a few of the above filters with them, but had the same luck. So I'm going to recomend her(my mother) to buy the Tivo Desktop Plus. Side Note: She is running WMP 11.0.5...

Greg: Where do the filters come from? Are they part of the codec's ? Or software applications?


----------



## ggieseke

In DirectShow everything is called a filter whether it's a file source, demultiplexer, codec, renderer, etc. Some of them come with the operating system and others are installed by programs like Desktop or a DVD viewer.

In the case of the Plus upgrade the actual files are already installed by Desktop, but they are locked out until you enter the upgrade key that you get by email when you purchase it.

Let me know if you run into any problems, and be sure to print or otherwise save a copy of the email in a safe place in case you ever need it again.


----------



## jcruise

ggieseke said:


> I was playing around with regmon and discovered some registry settings that let you set preferred codecs for .tivo files without tweaking your overall DirectShow filter settings. I am attaching a little app that I threw together to make it easier to manage them. I GUARANTEE NOTHING, SO USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.
> 
> The only thing it changes are registry settings under the "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\DirectShow\PreferredFilters" key, which doesn't normally exist anyway. You can try out different combos of demuxers, audio and video codecs to see what works best for you. To set things back to normal just change them back to "(none)" or delete the entire registry key.
> 
> Hope it helps somebody besides me!
> 
> *This version is now obsolete - see post #12 in this thread for the latest.*


Your progam worked! Apparently I was missing a demixer. After that it was selecting the best audio codec to eliminate break up. Thanks so much for your help. Now I can enjoy HD programing on my laptop.


----------



## john9000

Hello All,
Thanks very much for the awesome app TivoDesktopCodecMgr! I used it to try to resolve the problem I am having with no audio on DVDs I attempt to create. I am running Tivo Desktop Plus 2.7 and while I have no audio problems when I play programs with Windows Media Player, when I try to create DVDs using Nero Vision Express 2.12, some programs work fine and some only have video. I tried using the TDCM to change the setting on the Audio Codec to MainConcept Layer II, went back into Nero and it still had no audio. Do I need to now go back into Tivo Desktop and retransfer the programs or do I need to do something else (like download another codec). Thanks very much for any ideas for this rookie.

Best,

John


----------



## ggieseke

I'm pretty sure that NeroVision Express uses its own codecs no matter what. The few times that I have used it to make a DVD it worked for me, but I only have Series 1 & 2 TiVos. If you have a Series 3 or HD the files that don't convert right probably use Dolby audio instead of MPEG, and Nero isn't handling them correctly. If you right-click the audio codec in TDCM when you have one of the problem files open you will get a Properties dialog box. Click the tab in that dialog that corresponds to the input pin, and scroll down to see the media type.

If my suspicion that it's Dolby audio causing the problem I don't know how to fix it, but Nero's site may offer some help. If you make a lot of DVDs I would recommend checking out VideoReDo - it's the cream of the crop and makes NVE look sick in comparison.


----------



## gweempose

haragsdale said:


> ... recently I am having an audio problem. The sound is clear and loud enough for the music soundtrack and even for announcements between shows ("stay tuned for blah blah" could not be any clearer), but the dialogue of the actual show is so quiet that I can barely hear it ...


I am having this exact same problem. I don't believe I ever had this issue prior to upgrading to 2.7. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## wolfwithdances

Greg,

Another satisfied and grateful user here. Since I installed Adobe Creative Suite, my TiVo files had all been going to Adobe's MainConcept filter, and it had kept me from playing the files (it'd show the first still frame and refuse to play). I had to manually decode the files, which took up a lot of time and space, but your utility worked like a charm the first time.

Long story short, bravo, sir.

-Jeff


----------



## mblynn

I have played around with TDCM some and installed AC3 codec and I am still having issues with Audio and Video being out of sync on conversions for IPOD. The files before conversion play fine on WMP but are out of sync when converted for IPOD. Am I missing something. I think I browsed the posts pretty thoroughly before adding this one but did not notice same problem. Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

mblynn said:


> I have played around with TDCM some and installed AC3 codec and I am still having issues with Audio and Video being out of sync on conversions for IPOD. The files before conversion play fine on WMP but are out of sync when converted for IPOD. Am I missing something. I think I browsed the posts pretty thoroughly before adding this one but did not notice same problem. Thanks.


What version of Desktop Plus are you using, and can you post an actual file somewhere that I can look at? You can send me a Private Message with the location if you do.

You might also want to take a look at KMTTG.


----------



## alexander123

Greg,

Okay, I just want to say that you rock. Thanks for the tool.

I will admit that although I am a computer programmer, I had a hard time figuring out that the preferred filter screen was not just "read only" 

I am running Vista 64, and I read somewhere in the thread that that is why the help doesn't work.

One minor, I mean really minor suggestion would be to put some instructions on the top of the page, something like select codec that you want to be the default below, or something like that for others that are as brainless as me.

Also, for some reason on my screen, the selected filter isn't too easily discerned.

Also the graph shoes codecs that aren't selectable, so if they were correct, i just left things as "none", and only had to change the video codec, so that it stopped using Adobe's MainConcept filter.

Once again, thanks a bunch!!! Had a HBO/Cinemax free weekend, tivo'd 20 or so movies, and have to archive them onto the Computer to make room.


----------



## ggieseke

alexander123 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Okay, I just want to say that you rock. Thanks for the tool.
> 
> I will admit that although I am a computer programmer, I had a hard time figuring out that the preferred filter screen was not just "read only"
> 
> I am running Vista 64, and I read somewhere in the thread that that is why the help doesn't work.
> 
> One minor, I mean really minor suggestion would be to put some instructions on the top of the page, something like select codec that you want to be the default below, or something like that for others that are as brainless as me.
> 
> Also, for some reason on my screen, the selected filter isn't too easily discerned.
> 
> Also the graph shoes codecs that aren't selectable, so if they were correct, i just left things as "none", and only had to change the video codec, so that it stopped using Adobe's MainConcept filter.
> 
> Once again, thanks a bunch!!! Had a HBO/Cinemax free weekend, tivo'd 20 or so movies, and have to archive them onto the Computer to make room.


Thanks. If I update it again I will try to address some of the suggestions. I attached a .DOC version of the .HLP file in post #65 if that helps.

In the Settings dialog, your preferred selections will be pre-highlighted when you open the dialog. On the graph screen they will be labeled in red. Leaving anything you don't have to change set to "none" is the best way to go. If it ain't broke.....

Enjoy.


----------



## prowler27708

And another thank you from another programmer. Beautiful bit of code and impressive commitment to helping out. Now I can get what I paid for out of my Tivo HD.


----------



## ggieseke

Thanks Prowler, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## dougdingle

Brilliant! Fixed my problem in about 10 seconds. Thanks very much.


----------



## moorek

Thanks for TDCM. It is helping me solve my playback problems. 

I must have installed something over the past 6 months or so as my CODECs seem to be whacked. Tivo files were always "squished" horizontally on play back. I ran TDCM and now when I play the Tivo files using TD/WMP, they play correctly (4:3). Now I want to use Direct Show Dump Utility to get them to an editable MPG file but when I do that and play the "dumped" file, the horizontal aspect is squished again. My guess is that I have another CODEC setting somewhere hosing me but I can't figure it out. Ugh. It is giving me a headache. This all used to work flawlessly.

If anyone has a guess as to what I should be looking at I would appreciate it. I set the Direct Show video codec to be Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder and that seems to work correctly.


Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## ggieseke

moorek said:


> Thanks for TDCM. It is helping me solve my playback problems.
> 
> I must have installed something over the past 6 months or so as my CODECs seem to be whacked. Tivo files were always "squished" horizontally on play back. I ran TDCM and now when I play the Tivo files using TD/WMP, they play correctly (4:3). Now I want to use Direct Show Dump Utility to get them to an editable MPG file but when I do that and play the "dumped" file, the horizontal aspect is squished again. My guess is that I have another CODEC setting somewhere hosing me but I can't figure it out. Ugh. It is giving me a headache. This all used to work flawlessly.
> 
> If anyone has a guess as to what I should be looking at I would appreciate it. I set the Direct Show video codec to be Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder and that seems to work correctly.


TDCM only affects the playback of .TiVo files, and the squashed look is typical of codecs that ignore the aspect ratio setting within the video stream. Once you convert them to another format, DirectShow's standard method of building filter graphs takes over and the only way to change it is to modify the Merit settings of your codecs manually (the highest merit value wins). TDCM can also be used to open other file types to look at the filter graph they will use - it just won't control them.

Use the Settings dialog in TDCM and write down all of the video codecs and their merit value. Then run DirectShow Filter Manager from http://www.softella.com/dsfm/index.en.htm and use it to change the merit of the Microsoft codec to something higher than the one being used to play .MPG files. You could also just uninstall the offending codec if it's not part of another program that you use.

Warning: You can 'break' other programs by doing this, so backup your PC or take a System Restore snapshot before making any changes. I would also document the changes you make just in case.


----------



## moorek

Following your steps (kind of), I found that Nero DVD Decoder had control of all playbacks except for TIVO files. I tried to change the merit value but it had no effect. I increased the Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder and still nothing. I ended up unregistering the Nero DVD Decoder and I can finally playback MPG files with WMP and make edits with Window Movie Maker.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ggieseke

I had a hunch it might be Nero (I have it too). You may be able to keep all of the Nero software functional and still play MPEG-2 files properly by increasing the merit value of the Microsoft MPEG-2 Demultiplexer - once the Nero Splitter grabs hold of the initial stream it tends to prefer its own codecs. I have Desktop Plus and its demuxer has a higher default value than either Nero or Microsoft, so it wasn't an issue on my system and Nero still works fine.

In any case, glad you got it working.


----------



## xxray5

i have a working video and audio codec and im using the TDCM program to play the video, the the audio and video don't line up, any way i can fix this? im using a audio and video codec i know for a fact works because i got them from this site


----------



## ggieseke

xxray5 said:


> i have a working video and audio codec and im using the TDCM program to play the video, the the audio and video don't line up, any way i can fix this? im using a audio and video codec i know for a fact works because i got them from this site


Can you post the exact demuxer, audio & video codecs it's using? The file version numbers of each (right-click the codec & choose Properties) and a screenshot of your filter graph would also help.


----------



## Kablemodem

I was able to get the video working, but I don't get any audio. I am running TiVo Desktop 2.7 on WinXP and I have a S3. The program gives me two audio codecs from which to choose, and neither works.


----------



## ggieseke

Kablemodem said:


> I was able to get the video working, but I don't get any audio. I am running TiVo Desktop 2.7 on WinXP and I have a S3. The program gives me two audio codecs from which to choose, and neither works.


If you have a Series 3 or HD, you are probably missing a Dolby codec. Google ac3filter for a good one.


----------



## Kablemodem

And now it works! Thanks!


I used to have ac3filter installed, but I probably uninstalled at one point forgetting what it was for.


----------



## tgorton

just wanted to post another thank-you to ggieseke -- like so many others, many months of .tivo-playing issues solved in seconds.

many thanks!


----------



## jbonfilio

ggieseke said:


> Here's the latest version y'all. I improved the algorithm used to find compatible codecs and rewrote the user interface from scratch. The Preferred Filters are all listed in a single dialog, and now you can open a .TiVo file to see the actual filter graph that DirectShow picks and test playback from within the program. I also added a crude help file to provide some basic documentation.
> 
> Special thanks to Dan203 and CuriousMark who were kind enough to test some of my alpha versions and offer valuable input. The .ZIP file now contains 4 files instead of a single .exe, but just extract them to any directory that you prefer and run it from there.
> 
> Let me know if you have any problems with it.
> 
> Greg


Ok, a lot of this stuff is over my head. I transferred a TiVo program to TiVo Desktop on my laptop (XP Pro). There is no audio when I play back the TiVo file in Windows Media Player. I downloaded your TDCM and I was able to get the audio when selecting ArcSoft codec, but only when I play it back within the TDCM window. When I play the same file in Windows Media, no audio. I converted this program to an mpg file with the Direct Show Dump Utility, which is awesome, but no audio there either.

Can anyone help? Also, if i share this program with someone, will they have the same problem with audio, or is that problem associated with each computer? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ggieseke

jbonfilio said:


> Ok, a lot of this stuff is over my head. I transferred a TiVo program to TiVo Desktop on my laptop (XP Pro). There is no audio when I play back the TiVo file in Windows Media Player. I downloaded your TDCM and I was able to get the audio when selecting ArcSoft codec, but only when I play it back within the TDCM window. When I play the same file in Windows Media, no audio. I converted this program to an mpg file with the Direct Show Dump Utility, which is awesome, but no audio there either.
> 
> Can anyone help? Also, if i share this program with someone, will they have the same problem with audio, or is that problem associated with each computer? Thank you in advance.


TDCM only affects .TiVo files, so once you convert them to MPEG it has no effect. Try setting your preferred audio codec back to (none) and install ac3filter (http://ac3filter.net/). That codec does the trick for most people.


----------



## megohms

I had the same issues. Followed your suggestion and it works with windows media player 11. Thanks ggieseke!


----------



## jbonfilio

Ah, i guess the problem was windows media player 10. I updated to 11, and now i have sound! Thanks.


----------



## mrfelix

I have a Tivo, and have a Tivo Desptop Plus. I have transfered the Tivo files to the PC as xxx.tivo files. I have watch them on my PC.

I have downloaded TDCM, and have used it to also to view the xxx.tivo on my PC. 

Now wish to send the xxx.tivo to my DVD and create a file which will be used on DVD players everywhere. But the DVD players don't have knoweldge of TIVO. 

Do you have a converter will take a xxx.tivo into an xxx.mpeg/mgp/wmw/asf/mov/mp4/etc. or any of the files that will be read of the DVD players.

Mike


----------



## ggieseke

mrfelix said:


> I have a Tivo, and have a Tivo Desptop Plus. I have transfered the Tivo files to the PC as xxx.tivo files. I have watch them on my PC.
> 
> I have downloaded TDCM, and have used it to also to view the xxx.tivo on my PC.
> 
> Now wish to send the xxx.tivo to my DVD and create a file which will be used on DVD players everywhere. But the DVD players don't have knoweldge of TIVO.
> 
> Do you have a converter will take a xxx.tivo into an xxx.mpeg/mgp/wmw/asf/mov/mp4/etc. or any of the files that will be read of the DVD players.
> 
> Mike


TiVoDecode will decrypt them to straight MPEG-2, but you would still need DVD authoring software. Just burning a video file to a DVD doesn't mean it will play in most players.

Take a look at VideoReDo. IMHO, it's by far the best package out there and you can try it free for 15 days. If you already have DVD burning software like Nero you can save a few buck and just get the Plus version instead of the all-in-one TVSuite version.


----------



## mrfelix

ggieseke said:


> TiVoDecode will decrypt them to straight MPEG-2, but you would still need DVD authoring software. Just burning a video file to a DVD doesn't mean it will play in most players.
> 
> Take a look at VideoReDo. IMHO, it's by far the best package out there and you can try it free for 15 days. If you already have DVD burning software like Nero you can save a few buck and just get the Plus version instead of the all-in-one TVSuite version.


------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am a newbie. I have crawled the Nero internet and have nothing about the PLUS version of Nero. Can you show me the PLUS version?

Can you also lead me in Nero and tell me all the clicks that I can though it. I am very NEWBIE!!!


----------



## ggieseke

If you already have Nero, just run NeroVision Express. It has fairly good help files and isn't that hard to figure out.


----------



## mrfelix

ggieseke said:


> If you already have Nero, just run NeroVision Express. It has fairly good help files and isn't that hard to figure out.


OK!!! I have used Nero Vision IMPORT to load my tivo files, and have burn my first DVD.

Unfortunately, the pictures are all screwed up.... they are "pixelated" with bars. I can almost "read" the image.

Anyone have a good idea?

Mike


----------



## mrfelix

ggieseke said:


> If you already have Nero, just run NeroVision Express. It has fairly good help files and isn't that hard to figure out.


OK!!! I have used Nero Vision IMPORT to load my tivo files, and have burn my first DVD.

Unfortunately, the pictures are all screwed up.... they are "pixelated" with bars. I can almost "read" the image.

Anyone have a good idea?

Mike


----------



## spocko

After upgrading from Tivo Desktop 2.7 to 2.8 I had to monkey with my directshow filters to get everything working properly again (for both .tivo and .mpg files). I left the preferred filters set at (none) in TDCM, but I still found it useful for identifying which filters are applicable. Then I used DirectShow Filter Manager to tweak the filter merits until I found a combination that works well. With the free version of TD, the Main Concept splitter automatically gets used for .tivo files, but does not seem to be available for .mpg files, so a different splitter is needed for .mpg. The Nero and Haali splitters did not work well for me, both had problems with seeking when using WMP for playback. I found another one on my system called "MPEG-2 Demultiplexer" that seems to work well (I don't know where it came from). I use the Intervideo WinDVD audio and video decoders which also seem to do a good job. Some video decoders I tried did a poor job of deinterlacing.

Note that after changing filter merits, I found that I had to log off and back on before the new merits took effect. This is on WinXP.

Another interesting observation is that I had some mpg files that were previously reporting incorrect durations. After changing splitters, those files now work correctly. So apparently some splitters are more robust than others, and it might be worth experimenting with different ones if you have any problem files.

I'm posting this just as an FYI, in case someone else might find it useful. Also, if someone knows of a better tool than DirectShow Filter Manager for managing filter merits, please share.

Thanks again to the author of TDCM.


----------



## ggieseke

Desktop 2.8 (even the Plus version) doesn't register anything except the TiVo DirectShow Source Filter and the TiVo MovSource Filter with Windows. That way the Plus codecs are only used for .TiVo files. TDCM won't see them either at this point, and I'm working on a new version. I don't know if it's really necessary, since it appears that if you have Plus the only way that it won't use those codecs is if you use TDCM to override them. Setting all three settings to (none) works fine for me.

If you have Plus you can make those codecs available to TDCM & other programs by running regsvr32 on every *.ax file in the MainConcept subdirectory, but be EXTREMELY carefull as that could interfere with other programs. At the very least take a System Restore snapshot before trying it.

The MPEG-2 Demultiplexer comes with Windows and works quite well for most other apps. If you need a generic tool to modify merit settings, try DSFMgr (http://www.softella.com/dsfm/index.en.htm). Keep in mind that TDCM has no effect whatsoever on anything but .TiVo files.


----------



## spocko

ggieseke said:


> If you need a generic tool to modify merit settings, try DSFMgr (http://www.softella.com/dsfm/index.en.htm).


That is what I used, in combination with GraphEdit to see the results. After changing merits in DSFM, I had to log off and back on before I could see the changes in GraphEdit. Not a problem, I just want to make others aware of this.

If it's easy to implement, it might be handy if TDCM could alter merits. That could make it a simple alternative to DSFM and GraphEdit for setting the filters for mpeg2 files.


----------



## ggieseke

spocko said:


> If it's easy to implement, it might be handy of TDCM could alter merits. That could make is a simple alternative to DSFM and GraphEdit for setting the filters for mpeg2 files.


Agreed. I thought about it quite a bit and decided to keep it as safe as possible for now so that it couldn't possibly affect anything except .TiVo files, but there would be some advantages too. I may stick an "Advanced" option with an appropriate warning in the next version. It's sort of a flip a coin decision, especially since it's only available on this forum.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## sandycityscott

After upgrading to TiVo Desktop Plus 2.8, I see nothing but a black screen (audio works) when playing files back in Windows Media Center. Windows Media PLAYER works correctly, but Windows Media CENTER cannot display video. Are others having this problem? I've had it on 2 different machines now, and downgrading back to TiVo Desktop Plus 2.7 fixes the issue.

Would love to use the new Blackberry exports in 2.8, but if I can't use Windows Media Center (with my PC remote control) to play files, I'm stuck with 2.7.


----------



## ggieseke

sandycityscott said:


> After upgrading to TiVo Desktop Plus 2.8, I see nothing but a black screen (audio works) when playing files back in Windows Media Center. Windows Media PLAYER works correctly, but Windows Media CENTER cannot display video. Are others having this problem? I've had it on 2 different machines now, and downgrading back to TiVo Desktop Plus 2.7 fixes the issue.
> 
> Would love to use the new Blackberry exports in 2.8, but if I can't use Windows Media Center (with my PC remote control) to play files, I'm stuck with 2.7.


There were always problems with conflicts between the Plus codecs and Media Center, which I _think_ is why they don't register the codecs with Windows anymore. You can try registering them manually if you want to give it a shot and see what happens. Open up a Command Prompt and change to the "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Plus\MainConcept" directory.

To register them, enter the following command (without the quotes).
"for /f %i in ('"dir *.ax/b"') do regsvr32 /s %i"

To unregister them, enter
"for /f %i in ('"dir *.ax/b"') do regsvr32 /s /u %i"

I don't have Media Center, so let me know how it goes.


----------



## sandycityscott

ggieseke said:


> There were always problems with conflicts between the Plus codecs and Media Center, which I _think_ is why they don't register the codecs with Windows anymore. You can try registering them manually if you want to give it a shot and see what happens. Open up a Command Prompt and change to the "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Plus\MainConcept" directory.
> 
> To register them, enter the following command (without the quotes).
> "for /f %i in ('"dir *.ax/b"') do regsvr32 /s %i"
> 
> To unregister them, enter
> "for /f %i in ('"dir *.ax/b"') do regsvr32 /s /u %i"
> 
> I don't have Media Center, so let me know how it goes.


No dice... even tried copying over the 2.7 files and registering them, but same thing.


----------



## areohbee

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Although I could not get the help file to display, I figured out how to use it and switched my codecs to use SnapStream's (BeyondTV), since it was working stellarly with very little CPU usage, and now TiVo Desktop/WMP12 plays them just as well.

Windows 7/64-bit + NVidia 8500GT graphics card.

Amazing that problems like this still exist, and so little built into OS/Apps to help resolve... - glad to get it fixed for at least this one case. Maybe you could sell your app to Microsoft(?)!

One would've thought that the ones provided with TiVo Desktop Plus (MainConcept) would've worked well, but for me they did not - choppy video, not properly de-interlaced.

So, what works:
- MPEG-2 Demultiplexer
- SnapStream Video/SP Decoder
- SnapStream Audio Decoder

Not sure whether all three of these changes were necessary, but I'm done messin' wif-it - good luck y'all.

Rob Cole
w w w . r o b c o l e . c o m


----------



## Gpowers

Thanks for the utility. It solved my problem quickly. Just need to get the right pices and put them all together.

1. Your utility from post #8
2. The ac3filter audio codec from http: slash slash ac3filter.net (can't post a link yet)

Why the Tivo Desktop program does not do this is beyond me. It was very frustrating to follow Tivo instruction, to transfer the TV show from My Tivo to my PC. And then not be able to watch them ON my PC.

Greg Powers


----------



## wmgoat

Got it to play .tivo files on Win 7 and WMP 12.

MPEG Demuxer: MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer 
Audio Codec: MPEG Audio codec
Video Codec: mainConcept (muvee) MPEG-2 Video Codec

Great program, once I figured out how to use it. Win7 help didnt do much, only displayed a line that told me that any info was not going to be shared.:up:


----------



## wmgoat

Gpowers said:


> Why the Tivo Desktop program does not do this is beyond me. It was very frustrating to follow Tivo instruction, to transfer the TV show from My Tivo to my PC. And then not be able to watch them ON my PC.
> 
> Greg Powers


Tivo wants you to upgrade to Desktop Plus, they get extra revenue this way and the average user doesnt know codecs from beans.


----------



## hilaryvm

Okay, so when I try to play a recording on my laptop transferred from my Tivo (Series 3 HD), it just instantly crashes windows media player. I got your utility, and I have absolutely no idea what it's supposed to do or how to work it. A lot of times, when I pick certain settings, I either get an error message that requires me to close the program, or it states that it stopped working and closes. I managed to find a couple of settings that didn't cause the program to shut down, but I am still unable to get any .tivo files to play on my computer. It won't just shut down Windows Media Player, but I just get a squiggly on the screen with no picture. It turns out that I can play normal .tivo files on WMP, but when I try to play an HD show, it won't work. I tried using the Divx player for the HD show, and it said that the file appears to contain no video track. Is there any way to play HD shows?


----------



## ggieseke

HD files shouldn't be any different than SD files except for the resolution. Can you post the codecs that work for you on standard files?


----------



## hilaryvm

Right now, the settings are at MPEG-2 Splitter, and InterVideo Audio Mixer for the audio codec. My video codec is currently set at none. There are two options listed, InterVideo video decoder and Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder, and I've tried using both of them, but neither will play the HD videos. I tried playing an HD show again this morning, and I get audio, but no video.


----------



## ggieseke

I would try changing the demuxer to the MPEG-2 Demultiplexer or none. The MPEG-2 Splitter has been superseded since XP came out.

If you change all three settings to none what does the graph show when you open an HD file, and is it any different from the graph for an SD file?


----------



## hilaryvm

Okay, just that one change on the demuxer allowed the video to play. Silly me, I thought that no video was a problem with the video choices. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## gjs___

I have worked out a codec configuration which can play TiVo HD videos on an older PC, with sufficient quality for previewing (e.g. to verify that TiVo Desktop transferred the files correctly). The PC is a 1.7 GHz single-processor laptop with 2 GB of RAM, running Windows XP Pro SP3, and using my HD TV as an external SVGA monitor.

The codecs supplied with TiVo Desktop Plus (2.7), and several others I tried, use so much CPU that they produce jerky video and/or stuttering audio and/or audio/video out of sync. ggieseke's excellent TDCM program enabled me to try many combinations and configurations. The codecs I ended up with are:

MPEG Demuxer ... MPC - Mpeg Splitter (Gabest) ... Seems fastest by a tad.
Audio Codec ....... AC3 Filter (1.63b) .................. Reliable; as fast as others.
Video Codec ....... ffdshow Video Decoder (Aug 30 2009)

The key trick was to have ffdshow reduce HD image size by 50%, which is very fast and reduces the downstream volume of video data by about 75% (at least in theory). The resulting image size is a bit smaller than my display resolution, and Windows Media Player (11) handles it just fine. 

I configured smaller images not to be resized, so SD video resolution is unchanged. Even so, ffdshow seems to reduce SD interlace artifacts.

I have not seen HD resizing described as a technique for reducing CPU load, so I thought it worth mentioning. If there is interest I can post more details.


----------



## gdomeier

Thanks for this. It solved my codec problem!


----------



## bardrichmond

Wow, thanks, ggieseke,
The AC3filter totally fixed my TiVo Desktop sound problem with transferred HD files. I should have known it was a Dolby problem from the way the main sound seemed buried underneath background...but no matter, the fix worked great! For anyone else experiencing bad or no sound on Win 7, I found this ac3 dolby codec here: 

ac3filter.net/projects/ac3filter/release (sorry, forum won't let me insert this link as a real link unless I have more posts!)


----------



## Simplyconfused

I recently installed Windows 7 and TD 2.8 (full reformat). At first I couldn't transfer files or view files already on TD's Now Playing list. Thanks to another thread, I've got that licked.

I've always used Windows Media Centre for watching TiVo recordings as it gives me many advantages. However, after the reformat, I found that it only played sound but no video. The screen didn't go black - simply stayed blue. Media Player had no problems with either video or sound.

Thanks to this thread and "ggieseke", I downloaded TDCM and checked the codecs. All were set to "none". Under the video codec there was only one option, ie "Microsoft DTV-DVD video Decoder" with the notation "0X005FFFFF" next to it. I clicked on this and sure enough, I now have video in Media Center. However, the video is jittery and tatty at the edges. Is there another codec that I should look for that would work better.

I have a TiVo series 3 and am running Win 7 Home Premium 32bit

Thanks


----------



## danner

The program from this thread got me back to the point where I can play my tivo programs on my PC, but I am still not able to convert them in any way. I have the Desktop Plus version 2.8. Running XP. 

When I first installed the program I could get sound but not picture when playing the tivo files. After a lot of work and trying different things, for one day it worked as it should. They would play fine and I could also convert them. I do not know what changed or why. I restored XP to the date it worked but it still would not work again. I used the program from this thread today and I can get it to play on WM 11 again but still can not get it to convert the files. Any idea what is causing the hang up?

After selecting the type to convert to and clicking convert, I get a pop up box by the Tivo server icon which reads "! Tivo Desktop Conversion Problem" "Could not start the conversion process."

Thank you,

Daniel


----------



## ggieseke

danner said:


> The program from this thread got me back to the point where I can play my tivo programs on my PC, but I am still not able to convert them in any way. I have the Desktop Plus version 2.8. Running XP.
> 
> When I first installed the program I could get sound but not picture when playing the tivo files. After a lot of work and trying different things, for one day it worked as it should. They would play fine and I could also convert them. I do not know what changed or why. I restored XP to the date it worked but it still would not work again. I used the program from this thread today and I can get it to play on WM 11 again but still can not get it to convert the files. Any idea what is causing the hang up?
> 
> After selecting the type to convert to and clicking convert, I get a pop up box by the Tivo server icon which reads "! Tivo Desktop Conversion Problem" "Could not start the conversion process."
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Daniel


With 2.8 Plus, you should set all three settings to (none). When you load a .TiVo file it should show MainConcept for the demuxer and A/V codecs.

2.8 doesn't register its codecs with Windows, so even TDCM won't list them in the dropdowns. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## danner

Thank you ggieseke for the guidance. I set them all 3 to "none" and when I tried to play a file in your program a windows error report popped up, one of those which says TivoDesktopCodecMgr.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.. etc...

with those changes if I try to play a file from the Desktop Plus it opens the WMP11 but I get a similar "problem" error report pop up window and it will not play. Trying to convert the file I get the same error as before.

I also got this when trying to close the window of your program: DrWatson Postmortem Debugger has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. (in another XP "Send error Report" pop up)

I usually have to right click on your program window and exit it and then end now. Giving this: You chose to end the nonresponsive program, TiVoDesktopCodecMgr.exe.

Your program shows with "none" selected on all 3.. Directshow Source Filter - output to MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer that splits to MainConcept Layer II Audio Decoder on the left and MainConcept MPEG-2 Video Decoder on the right.

Let me know if you need any more information or what to try next.

Thank you very much,

Daniel


----------



## ggieseke

That's exactly what it should say, so I'm at a loss for an explanation. I'm attaching a screenshot of a 2.8 Plus graph from my XP computer.

Try re-entering your Media Access Key to see if that helps. If not, I would uninstall Desktop using the Remove All option, run the Cleaner utility (www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktopCleaner.zip), then reinstall from scratch.


----------



## danner

I used the cleaner, during that process it had an error message that Files.1st could not be found.

After cleaning I tried to reinstall the program and it came up with the repair or remove window.. I did a complete removal. Then I rebooted and reinstalled the Desktop and then added my Plus key. It did not solve the problem. Nothing would play or convert just as before. 

Then I opened your program, it came up with an error while opening that there were no MPEG-2 video codecs found. It would not play the files, it froze up when I tried.

How do you handle media access keys when you have more than one Tivo? Could that be part of the problem? The one day it all did work I am pretty sure it converted files from both of them.

I appreciate the help. I am patient in getting this figured out.

Thank you,

Daniel


----------



## ggieseke

To run the cleaner you have to unzip all of the files to a temporary directory first and run it from there or you will get that error message.

The message that no MPEG-2 codecs were found is normal if you have 2.8 Plus. It doesn't register the codecs with Windows like earlier versions, but when you load .TiVo files the TiVo DirectShow Source Filter will still find and use the MainConcept codec.

If both of your TiVos are on the same account they should have the same MAK. If they don't for some reason you will have to call customer support to get it straightened out. Files are encrypted using the current MAK at the time of transfer, so only that key can decrypt the files later. Always write it down somewhere safe just in case it gets changed later.

If you weren't getting the "no codec found" message before reinstalling, there were probably files from an earlier installation still hiding on your PC. I would try again (running the cleaner properly this time). You can also use TDCM to view the current MAK that's encoded in the registry by clicking File - View Media Access Key.


----------



## danner

Hello,

I did get the cleaner to work with no errors. After re-installing the desktop, double checking my MAK and Plus code I got the same results. It will not convert. It comes up with an error report window when I try to play it from the desktop or from your program. I did get one thing new, there was also a DrWatson pop up this time after your program locked up. Other than that, nothing has changed, other than I know I had a clean uninstall and the MAK is right.

Any ideas?

Thank you,

Daniel


----------



## ggieseke

I'm running pretty low on ideas. You could try enabling all of the Desktop logs using the LogFinder utility. Once you turn on logging and reboot, try the conversion again, then run LogFinder a second time to zip up the logs. Transcode.log may give us a clue.

You could also play around with any video acceleration settings in WMP to see if that helps.

If you just want to convert files for a portable device I would check out kmttg.


----------



## danner

Thank you for the ideas.

Ideally I would like to be able to convert them, edit out commercials and save them in a format I could play on any computer. 

I can get it to run fine on my laptop and do what it is suppose to do, but it has a small HD so no room to save the files... lot of extra transferring to put it on the big one.

Let me know what program you would suggest.. I did use the trial version of Video Re-do and it worked alright.. was just looking for a cheaper alternative if there is one.

Thank you and have a great weekend.

Daniel


----------



## eaayoung

Questions: With Tivo Desktop Plus on a PC, can I burn a DVD disk of a recorded show with my own burner program (i.e.,: Nero or Window's burner)?

Also, how frequently are programs copy protected and will not allow the burn? I have Any DVD installed on the PC if that makes a difference. I also have Brighthouse Central Florida.


----------



## greg_burns

eaayoung said:


> Questions: With Tivo Desktop Plus on a PC, can I burn a DVD disk of a recorded show with my own burner program (i.e.,: Nero or Window's burner)?


Do check out VideoReDo TVSuite. Not cheap, but is the be all, end all for making DVDs from Tivo files. There is a free trial.

A free alternative is to use TivoDecode tools (like TiVo Decoder GUI) and your own DVD authoring software. Not for the timid.



eaayoung said:


> Also, how frequently are programs copy protected and will not allow the burn? I have Any DVD installed on the PC if that makes a difference. I also have Brighthouse Central Florida.


If a show is copy protected you will not be able to transfer if from the Tivo. So no software on your PC is going to circumvent that. 

I can't speak to how often Brighthouse protects their shows. Search on CCI byte.


----------



## eaayoung

Thanks for the info. It seems just about everything is flagged by BH just like TW.


----------



## dezotl

Thanks, this really helped me. I don't know why today my .tivo files started to LOCK UP windows media player. It worked fine before today. Not sure if it was because I installed direct x 9 today with a game or what. But I messed around with the videocodecs a bit with this program and it seems to have fixed the problem. Before windows media player was hanging... using 99% cpu whenever it could.


----------



## klsimswv

I am relieved to have some access again to my downloaded TiVo videos - thanks for the TDCM package. 

Question: Am I the only one that cannot enlarge the viewing size? I'm not looking for full-screen necessarily, but the window is so much smaller than before.

I had no problems with Desktop until upgrading to Windows 7, and WMP won't even offer an error code - just immediately says "encountered a problem while playing the file". Question #2: How do I change the settings for my videos so I don't have to do this every time I want to watch one?

Thanks - I am not as savvy as many of the posters, so my apologies for the base level questions.


----------



## klsimswv

rickws3 said:


> Thank you for posting this utility! I was having trouble getting my tivo shows to play back properly in both WMP and Media Center. I created my own trouble by experimenting with Blu-ray software players, and of course screwed up the decoder priorities. No amount of playing with merit settings was successful in my case until I tried your utility. Now I have flawless playback once again for my tivo recordings!
> 
> It might be a good idea for people to share the decoders that they're using successfully. In my case I'm currently using nvidia audio & video decoders with the Main Concept demux. That combo works fine for both std def and HD playback (without the zoom & other issues I was encountering using the Microsoft provided decoders in Vista Home Premium).
> 
> I may play with Cyberlink decoders provided from PowerDVD Ultra at some point, but I don't want to mess with something that's now working for the first time in a long while.
> 
> Again thanks! :up: And for those of you experiencing any of the problems documented in this thread, give this utility a try and post your results.


Is it possible for you to explain this again with a few more steps explained. I think if I understood what you are describing it would help me understand my issues better and I could find a solution to my problem (wmp no longer recognizes my .TiVo files - I just upgraded from Vista to Window 7 Enterprise...)

Thanks!


----------



## klsimswv

ggieseke said:


> With 2.8 Plus, you should set all three settings to (none). When you load a .TiVo file it should show MainConcept for the demuxer and A/V codecs.
> 
> 2.8 doesn't register its codecs with Windows, so even TDCM won't list them in the dropdowns. Let me know how it goes.


I think you just hit on something that applies to me - I am now running Desktop 8 with Plus, on Windows 7. I get the same message as "danner" when trying to convert .TiVo files and WMP won't play them anymore at all. I do not understand where it is that you changes these settings you mention ("With 2.8 Plus, you should set all three settings to (none). When you load a .TiVo file it should show MainConcept for the demuxer and A/V codecs." Is that when I open a file in TDCM? Sorry for my naivety... thanks for any basic guidance you can offer.


----------



## klsimswv

ggieseke said:


> TDCM only affects .TiVo files, so once you convert them to MPEG it has no effect. Try setting your preferred audio codec back to (none) and install ac3filter (). That codec does the trick for most people.


Could you be more specific as to how I would "install ac3filter." I'm wondering if this would be the answer to my issues. I do not mean to be a pest...


----------



## greg_burns

klsimswv said:


> Could you be more specific as to how I would "install ac3filter." I'm wondering if this would be the answer to my issues. I do not mean to be a pest...


Download and install it.

http://ac3filter.net/projects/ac3filter/releases


----------



## klsimswv

ggieseke said:


> With 2.8 Plus, you should set all three settings to (none). When you load a .TiVo file it should show MainConcept for the demuxer and A/V codecs.
> 
> 2.8 doesn't register its codecs with Windows, so even TDCM won't list them in the dropdowns. Let me know how it goes.


One more issue - I just discovered that TDCM is not recognizing all of my .TiVo files - I am sometimes getting an error message from "IGraphBuilder." Any thoughts?


----------



## klsimswv

greg_burns said:


> Download and install it.
> 
> http://ac3filter.net/projects/ac3filter/releases


Thanks greg_burns - I have done that, but then what? I cannot figure how to use it with my .TiVo files.


----------



## greg_burns

klsimswv said:


> Thanks greg_burns - I have done that, but then what? I cannot figure how to use it with my .TiVo files.


Hmmm. That I do not know. Usually just installing it is enough for those having a problem.

I have a fresh install of Windows 7 Ultimate, with no additional codecs installed. I have no problems playing decrypted .tivo files. (I guess I have never tried playing the original .tivo files).

I use kmttg to download and decrypt my .tivo files to .mpg.

What happens if you decrypt your files first? Try running Tivo Decoder GUI on one just to see what happens.


----------



## ggieseke

klsimswv said:


> I think you just hit on something that applies to me - I am now running Desktop 8 with Plus, on Windows 7. I get the same message as "danner" when trying to convert .TiVo files and WMP won't play them anymore at all. I do not understand where it is that you changes these settings you mention ("With 2.8 Plus, you should set all three settings to (none). When you load a .TiVo file it should show MainConcept for the demuxer and A/V codecs." Is that when I open a file in TDCM? Sorry for my naivety... thanks for any basic guidance you can offer.


Yes, that's when you open a .TiVo file in TDCM. Can you post a screen shot of the graph you get when all thress settings are none?


----------



## jlwatson

I know there are a lot of fixes to this issue but this one seemed to work like a charm for me; its easy and free. I downloaded the latest version of ANYDVD (version 6.6.3.4) from SlySoft - installed it, rebooted, played a tivo file from the tivo desktop (it opens windows media player 11) and ran it, uninstalled ANYDVD, and rebooted. Now my tivo files play beautifully in HD in WMP11. - I'm not sure why it works, but it does. My system: Tivo HD, Desktop 2.8 Plus, Windows Vista 32 bit (Worked on 64 bit as well)


----------



## Cep

:up::up::up::up: I just got my Tivo Premier last week. I downloaded Tivo Desktop, and grabbed a few shows to my laptop before heading out on a weekend outing. When I tried to run the programs that I transfered I got video but no audio. I came to this site and read this thread. I downloaded ac3 filter and TDCM. In a matter of minutes all was fixed. Thank you for all of your assistance. Much better source of information than the team that actually came out with the product!!!


----------



## mloftis

I'm on Vista (ultimate) and have the "source not found" issue so I've been downloading via https, but while TDCM plays the file fine out of the box (didn't touch any of the preferred filters) WMP12 doesn't. What WMP12 does do depends entirely on the extension of the file. .tivo files get an immediate error dialog. Any of mp4, mpeg, mpg, it plays a brief burst of audio, but no video, and then just seems to read the whole file while hung. Really upsetting that tivo desktop plus is getting worse over the years, the tivo guide data has gotten better and worse over the years (currently in an "ok" period, I only see about 2x a month where the TiVo records something that completely doesnt' match the guide data).

If the lack of competition, and thus good alternatives weren't so obvious I think I'd have left TiVo by now. In the meantime atleast I have a Mac here which I can probably install the s/w onto. Last I knew it was still working but the Mac has gone from 10.5->10.6 too so....

If anyone has any advice about how to get the .TiVo files to playback in other than TDCM (coz TDCM is rendering it fine) I'd be appreciative.


----------



## bamf226

I've been using TDCM for several months with absolutely no problem. Now, after a Windows Update this past Tuesday, TDCM no longer works for me. No matter what codec I select, the video always plays back in the tall and skinny aspect ratio. I tried reinstalling TDCM as well as all of the codecs I have (ffdshow and Cole 2k). Can anyone help fix this problem?


----------



## tim5055

Thanks for this information!!


----------



## kcantrel

I installed TiVo Desktop so I could transfer files to my laptop. That went without a hitch. Unfortunately, my laptop didn't have a DVD viewer installed, so it didn't have an MEG2 decoder, so all I got was audio. After installing the DVD player (InterVideo WinDVD) that came with my laptop (Lenovo T400 running Windows XP SP3) I could view TiVo files, but couldn't move the little progress bar to skip commercials. If I tried to use any of the shortcut keys to get the video to skip forward, it would always just go back to the beginning of the video. Quite frustrating. By reading this thread I decided the problem most be the codec that I got from the InterVideo software and that I needed another one. I read that the Tivo Desktop Plus software comes with an Meg2 codec so I purchased it (version 2.8.1). Sure enough, now the little progress bar shows up with Windows Media player (WMP 11), but as soon as I touch it, the player totally freezes! I have to force kill it to get it to go away.

Note that TiVoDesktopCodec Manager has no problem playing the TiVo files, and even skips to any part of the video I want to go. So I now know it is possible for this to work, it just must be a problem with WMP. I would watch the video through the Codec Manager, but it wont scale the image, so while the picture look good, it is really small, and there are no shortcut keys that make it easy to skip just 30 seconds like WMP has.

So, has anyone seen this? Andy ideas how to resolve it?


----------



## ggieseke

The progress bar works fine on my XP box, but I'm still using WMP10. The codecs that come with Plus provide full positioning support, so that shouldn't be the problem.

You might try playing around with the video acceleration options in WMP, or uninstalling WinDVD. Since 2.8 came out Desktop Plus doesn't register its codecs with Windows, but you can register them yourself. In a command prompt, change to the "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Plus\MainConcept" directory and use the REGSVR32 command to register each of the *.ax files there. Once they're registered almost any player can use them and you might find one that works better.

TDCM wasn't really meant as a player, so I didn't bother with scaling options. If I use it to actually watch a show on my computer I usually knock my screen resolution down to 800x600 to get a larger picture.


----------



## kcantrel

Thanks ggieseke, I appreciate you taking the time to respond. I started up WMP, brought up the Options window, went to the Performance tab and clicked on the "Restore Defaults" under the video acceleration portion. Now, I'm back to square two, where WMP will at least not crash when I touch the slider bar, but always goes to the beginning when I let go of it. I did confirm if I play a "standard" wmv file that it acts as expected.

I brought up TDCM and ensured that the TiVo MPEG2 decoders were selected. Next I used the REGSVR32 command to register all the *.ax files (was I suppose to do all of them?). That did seem to change the selection of MPEG2 decoders I could select via TDCM, but it didn't seem to help WMP. I then tried a couple other video players:
DivX: I had to rename one of the .TiVo files to .avi to be able to select it, but when I played it, it looked like it wasn't be decrypted correctly.
Real: Played the same as DivX
QuickTime: Didn't recognize the file format.

When I play a TiVo video within WMP and bring up the File Properties, it does seem to have selected the MainConcept MPEG-2 video codec, so I assume it is getting the correct one.

I'm at a total loss again. Do you have any thing else you think I can try?


----------



## ggieseke

Now that the Plus codecs are registered TDCM will list them in the Preferred DirectShow Filters dialog. First set all three preferred filters to (none), open a .TiVo file, and write down the demuxer & decoders it's using. They should all be MainConcept, and if you right-click each one you should see that the file path is in the Plus\Mainconcept folder below the Desktop folder. Then go to the Preferred filters dialog again and set them as the defaults.

If the slider in WMP still won't work at that point I don't really know why. You could use tivodecode to convert them to straight .MPG format, then play them with Winamp or VLC.


----------



## creekjumper

did the uninstall reinstall thing after purchasing the plus, still no dice, tivo doesn't know what to do so got sent here, any ideas?


----------



## creekjumper

oh n im running xp


----------



## ggieseke

creekjumper said:


> did the uninstall reinstall thing after purchasing the plus, still no dice, tivo doesn't know what to do so got sent here, any ideas?


What codecs does TDCM show when you open a .TiVo file?


----------



## headkaze

Couldn't rewind or fast forward TiVo files in MCE. Stop would restart the video. Spent hours fiddling with codecs changing filter merits in DirectShow Filter Manager and nearly went insaine. Found this app and along with the NVidia PureVideo codec all is functioning perfectly.

Why does the TiVo Desktop Plus codec not allow the same functionality as the NVidia codec?

Big thankyou to ggieseke for this fantastic application!


----------



## phyllis1

Every now and then, WMP will inexplicably stop playing my TiVo files. Then I have to spend hours hunting down solutions and downloading codecs. TDCM is a lifesaver! Thank you so much for your contribution!


----------



## aaroncolorado

This has quickly turned into the most time consuming computer related task I have ever undertaken. 
I have .tivo shows that work perfectly on my Windows XP mini Dell computer but the same files will not work on my brand new mini Dell that runs Windows 7 Basic. The load perfectly find but ONLY THE AUDIO works, no visuals play. 

I have of course installed the latest version of Tivo Desktop. In fact I've uninstalled it using the scrubber and reinstalled it twice now. I've tried downloading random codecs for WMP12 (Windows Media Player 12). I've tried downloading third party players like GOL and VLC player but nothing has worked. 

I downloaded this TDCM file and tried to run it but it's not playing anything. I've tried messing around with the settings but nothing. 

Any further advice before I just accept that my 83GBs of .tivo shows are not going to play on my new Dell mini?

Thanks in advance for any insight anyone has.


----------



## ggieseke

aaroncolorado said:


> This has quickly turned into the most time consuming computer related task I have ever undertaken.
> I have .tivo shows that work perfectly on my Windows XP mini Dell computer but the same files will not work on my brand new mini Dell that runs Windows 7 Basic. The load perfectly find but ONLY THE AUDIO works, no visuals play.
> 
> I have of course installed the latest version of Tivo Desktop. In fact I've uninstalled it using the scrubber and reinstalled it twice now. I've tried downloading random codecs for WMP12 (Windows Media Player 12). I've tried downloading third party players like GOL and VLC player but nothing has worked.
> 
> I downloaded this TDCM file and tried to run it but it's not playing anything. I've tried messing around with the settings but nothing.
> 
> Any further advice before I just accept that my 83GBs of .tivo shows are not going to play on my new Dell mini?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight anyone has.


It sounds like you're missing an MPEG-2 video codec. Some of the free codec packs like CCCP have worked for many people, but I usually recommend buying Desktop Plus if you don't already have a codec that handles .TiVo files. VLC won't play .TiVo files directly but if you use tivodecode to strip them back to straight MPEG-2 files it should work.


----------



## aaroncolorado

ggieseke said:


> It sounds like you're missing an MPEG-2 video codec. Some of the free codec packs like CCCP have worked for many people, but I usually recommend buying Desktop Plus if you don't already have a codec that handles .TiVo files. VLC won't play .TiVo files directly but if you use tivodecode to strip them back to straight MPEG-2 files it should work.


Thanks for your reply! I am somewhat new to all this so could someone please tell me what CCCP stands for? Where might I be able to download this from? I looked back over the forum but didn't see anything that related to CCCP.

Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke

aaroncolorado said:


> Thanks for your reply! I am somewhat new to all this so could someone please tell me what CCCP stands for? Where might I be able to download this from? I looked back over the forum but didn't see anything that related to CCCP.
> 
> Thank you.


Google "combined community codec pack". If you go through the other pages of this thread you can also find other codec packs that have worked for some people.


----------



## kcantrel

Hi ggieseke. I don't know what happen, but all the sudden WMP can do full position support with my .TiVo files. I think registering the TiVo Desktop Plus codecs and rebooting finally got everything working. So, thanks for that. Now I have another problem. When I try and play .tivo files from one of the TiVo's (either a TiVo HD or a TiVo 3 or a TiVo S2) WMP reports is it "acquiring codec..." then it stated is "codec acquired", then the video plays. It looks fine, but no sound. When I bring up the same video with TDCM, I get a popup window and it reads "Some of the streams in this movie are in an unsupported format." Any idea what would cause this?


----------



## ggieseke

kcantrel said:


> Hi ggieseke. I don't know what happen, but all the sudden WMP can do full position support with my .TiVo files. I think registering the TiVo Desktop Plus codecs and rebooting finally got everything working. So, thanks for that. Now I have another problem. When I try and play .tivo files from one of the TiVo's (either a TiVo HD or a TiVo 3 or a TiVo S2) WMP reports is it "acquiring codec..." then it stated is "codec acquired", then the video plays. It looks fine, but no sound. When I bring up the same video with TDCM, I get a popup window and it reads "Some of the streams in this movie are in an unsupported format." Any idea what would cause this?


If you have Desktop Plus you should have everything needed, but usually audio problems are because you're missing a Dolby codec. If you Google "ac3filter" you will get one that works. Files from your S2 shouldn't have that problem because the only audio format it supports is MPEG-2 Layer 1.


----------



## kcantrel

Thanks again ggieseke, that did the trick. I'm curious, however, why didn't TiVo Desktop Plus not provide that? In other words, how was I suppose to be able to play the TiVo files from the S3 if I hadn't downloaded a public domain version of the sc3filter?


----------



## ggieseke

kcantrel said:


> Thanks again ggieseke, that did the trick. I'm curious, however, why didn't TiVo Desktop Plus not provide that? In other words, how was I suppose to be able to play the TiVo files from the S3 if I hadn't downloaded a public domain version of the sc3filter?


Desktop Plus does provide it. I'm not sure why it isn't working for you but I'm glad that AC3Filter helped.


----------



## GmanDan

Thanks GGIESEKE!!!!!!

The audio kept playing out of synch in WMP and re-installing Tivo Desktop and WMP didn't help. Tivo Tech Support was sympathietic but useless (the tech did suggest checking the online forums though).

I tried your program, played with the settings and it works fine.

Excellent job!


----------



## Ready4TiVo

With apologies in advance if this has been answered elsewhere; please provide a link if so.

I have an iMac and have been transferring programs using TiVo Transfer for years. Last night I scheduled four one-hour, HD shows to transfer in the middle of the night. Each one displays the full hour on the TiVo box - mine, for now, a TiVo Series3 HD. Each one showed up in my recordings but each one stopped dead at 53 minutes - it didn't simply stop playing, there was nothing left to play. As a test, I transferred another show, different channel, as a standalone while I puttered around. One hour on the TiVo, 33 minutes on my iMac.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ready4TiVo

Is it possible that the transfers are restricted by size - 3.4 GB at once, perhaps? That formula seems to fit what I have - HD shows that are 4 GB stop almost at the end, but not quite; another show that's 7 GB stops halfway. Can one change this seeming limitation?


----------



## ggieseke

Ready4TiVo said:


> Is it possible that the transfers are restricted by size - 3.4 GB at once, perhaps? That formula seems to fit what I have - HD shows that are 4 GB stop almost at the end, but not quite; another show that's 7 GB stops halfway. Can one change this seeming limitation?


You might get more replies if you start a new thread. This one is about codec problems specific to Windows computers.

If it was a Windows machine I would guess that you're transferring to a drive that's formatted using the FAT32 filesystem or that you're running Kaspersky antivirus. Either of those will chop off files at 4GB.


----------



## Ready4TiVo

Actually - that's it. My 1TB external drive - attached to my Mac - is a FAT32. I'll figure it out from here. Thanks.


----------



## davecope

I tried to open TIVO server help and I got a dialog box that informed me that VISTA doesn't support MS "help" format. Then I opened TDCM help and AdobeReader10 warns me that the help file is unsupported or corrupt, so I downloaded TDCM.zip again and I got the same result.

My root issue is that after transcoding my TIVO shows and syncing to my iPod, the playback audio and video begin in sync and as a program progresses, the audio and video drift apart until a show becomes unwatchable. 

I'm trying to use TDCM intuitively (since there's no "help"), but no joy.

How do I see a "help" file in TDCM?


----------



## ggieseke

davecope said:


> I tried to open TIVO server help and I got a dialog box that informed me that VISTA doesn't support MS "help" format. Then I opened TDCM help and AdobeReader10 warns me that the help file is unsupported or corrupt, so I downloaded TDCM.zip again and I got the same result.
> 
> My root issue is that after transcoding my TIVO shows and syncing to my iPod, the playback audio and video begin in sync and as a program progresses, the audio and video drift apart until a show becomes unwatchable.
> 
> I'm trying to use TDCM intuitively (since there's no "help"), but no joy.
> 
> How do I see a "help" file in TDCM?


See http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917607 to download the help file viewer for Vista, Windows 7 & Server 2008. If you still have problems I converted it to .DOC format and attached it in post #65 of this thread.

I have seen that iPod conversion issue in several posts, but have never been able to duplicate it or find an answer. If you do, please let us all know. You could try kmttg for the iPod conversion to see if that works better.


----------



## SoClose

Thanks so much for creating and posting TDCM.zip. After just a few minutes of tinkering, I was able to configure my XP system to play .tivo files.


----------



## HerbieHightower

I second that thanks!


----------



## Boid

I just want to add my voice to the poster's above who couldn't convert files. After uninstalling/cleaning/reinstalling Desktop Plus 2.8, I was able to get the MainConcept codecs into the graph and everything looks fine in WMP.

However, if I try to convert any videos for my iPad, I get "Could not start the conversion process" in a toast from the taskbar.

Examining the transcoder log, I get this:



Code:


05/10/2011 17:05:30.046-05:00	0x00000a20	                  TranscoderHost::onThreadMainLoop:  247:	Start...
05/10/2011 17:05:30.046-05:00	0x00000a20	              EncodeProfileManager::findDOMProfile:  118:	Try to find profile: "Apple iPad"
05/10/2011 17:05:30.046-05:00	0x00000a20	    EncodeProfileManager::enumerateStandardProfile:  182:	Try to enumerate standard profiles
05/10/2011 17:05:30.062-05:00	0x00000a20	              EncodeProfileManager::findDOMProfile:  127:	Profile: "Apple iPad" is found in Standard Profiles
05/10/2011 17:05:30.062-05:00	0x00000a20	                           MediaInfoCheckV2::check:   71:	MediaInfo file: C:\Documents and Settings\MYOB\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\Firefly - ''Ariel'' (Recorded Apr 24, 2011, SCIHD).TiVo
05/10/2011 17:05:30.078-05:00	0x00000a20	                   TranscoderHost::startTranscoder:  145:	Media destination is 'File'...
05/10/2011 17:05:30.078-05:00	0x00000a20	            TranscodingCore::TranscoderHandle::run:   61:	Try to start transcoding...
05/10/2011 17:05:30.078-05:00	0x00000ae4	             ...TranscoderHandle::onThreadMainLoop:   99:	Start...
05/10/2011 17:05:30.078-05:00	0x00000ae4	                    TranscoderImpl::TranscoderImpl:   77:	Transcoder started...
05/10/2011 17:05:30.078-05:00	0x00000ae4	TranscodingCore::TranscoderHandle::startTranscoder:  124:	Initialize parameters of transcoder
05/10/2011 17:05:30.078-05:00	0x00000ae4	TranscodingCore::TranscoderHandle::startTranscoder:  138:	Transcoding destination: file
05/10/2011 17:05:30.078-05:00	0x00000ae4	TranscodingCore::TranscoderHandle::startTranscoder:  146:	Try to build graph
05/10/2011 17:05:30.078-05:00	0x00000ae4	                       TranscoderImpl::setupSource:  218:	setup source
05/10/2011 17:05:30.109-05:00	0x00000ae4	                       TranscoderImpl::setupSource:  241:	setup ()
05/10/2011 17:05:30.515-05:00	0x00000ae4	                TranscoderImpl_SetupMpegTivoSource:  126:	got mux video out
05/10/2011 17:05:30.515-05:00	0x00000ae4	                TranscoderImpl_SetupMpegTivoSource:  150:	end create mpeg2 decode
05/10/2011 17:05:30.546-05:00	0x00000ae4	                        ElecardScalerAdder::AddObj:  127:	set mc-elecard scalerr parameters
05/10/2011 17:05:30.578-05:00	0x00000ae4	                          SetupCustomVideoSettings:   32:	Try to set: MC_PRESET	{0D6239BD-E7DC-4DDB-AB8D-C21E8AFDA71C}	in value: 0
05/10/2011 17:05:30.578-05:00	0x00000ae4	                              SetConfigurableValue:   15:	Try to set: MC_PROFILE	{FDD66DC1-DB28-4DF9-ADE8-1FAD172FF045}	in value: 0
05/10/2011 17:05:30.593-05:00	0x00000ae4	                              SetConfigurableValue:   15:	Try to set: MC_LEVEL	{68AB7A6D-A427-467B-B39D-6651E50C22C4}	in value: 31
05/10/2011 17:05:30.593-05:00	0x00000ae4	                        ElecardMP4MuxAdder::AddObj:   74:	video compatibility: success
05/10/2011 17:05:30.609-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  129:	Filter Dump:
05/10/2011 17:05:30.609-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  147:	Filter C:\Documents and Settings\MYOB\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings\Firefly - ''Ariel'' (Recorded Apr 24, 2011, SCIHD).TiVo ({A65FA79B-2D2C-42BD-BAB2-D474B8F01248})
05/10/2011 17:05:30.609-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  165:	Connected: Output to Input
05/10/2011 17:05:30.609-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  147:	Filter srcdemux ({136DCBF5-3874-4B70-AE3E-15997D6334F7})
05/10/2011 17:05:30.609-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  165:	Connected: Video (ID 224 @ Prog# 0) to MPEG In
05/10/2011 17:05:30.609-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  147:	Filter MainConcept MPEG-2 Video Decoder ({BC4EB321-771F-4E9F-AF67-37C631ECA106})
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  165:	Connected: Video Out to XForm In
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  147:	Filter rateconv ({A4DCA218-AC9E-4D1F-8600-C5B1F390D408})
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  165:	Connected: XForm Out to Input Video Pin
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  147:	Filter MainConcept ImageScaler ({BEB7FFE8-37BA-4849-AE26-7A10EF20A303})
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  165:	Connected: Output Video Pin to Input
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  147:	Filter MainConcept (Consumer) AVC/H.264 Video Encoder ({89E38862-6553-4936-9202-D6AAF66E96CB})
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  165:	Connected: Output to Input 0
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  147:	Filter MainConcept MP4 Multiplexer ({0755FD77-C79A-4ED3-9E2B-8F90B1496510})
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  165:	Connected: Output to in
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  147:	Filter C:\Documents and Settings\MYOB\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings for Portables\Apple iPad\Firefly\Firefly 04-24-11 ''Ariel'' (1). ({8596E5F0-0DA5-11D0-BD21-00A0C911CE86})
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	                                       DsDumpGraph:  154:	No output pin, end of graphdump
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	TranscodingCore::TranscoderHandle::startTranscoder:  177:	Try to setup graph
05/10/2011 17:05:30.625-05:00	0x00000ae4	TranscodingCore::TranscoderHandle::startTranscoder:  192:	Try to run graph
05/10/2011 17:05:30.828-05:00	0x00000a20	            TranscodingCore::TranscoderHandle::run:   66:	Transcoding was started...
05/10/2011 17:05:31.062-05:00	0x000009e0	                      ...onTerminateTranscoderHost:  293:	TranscoderHost process has been terminated: 3221225501
05/10/2011 17:05:31.062-05:00	0x000009e0	        ...ExternalTranscoderHandle::processFailed:  304:	Trying to interupt...
05/10/2011 17:05:31.062-05:00	0x000009e0	       TranscodingCore::waitForTerminationAndForce:  103:	!!!###TranscoderHost.exe exit code is [COLOR="Red"][B]3221225501
[/B][/COLOR]05/10/2011 17:05:31.109-05:00	0x000009e0	     ...ExternalTranscoderHandle::onThreadMainLoop:  132:	Stop...

I found a thread in the TiVo support forums that implies this is due to a lack of SSE2 support in my CPU (creaky but working Athlon XP).

Supposedly Desktop 2.7 will work, but I can't find a download for that version. I have 25 shows to convert before I leave for vacation on Saturday. I don't feel optimistic...


----------



## ggieseke

It could be lack of SSE2 support. I don't know for sure that Desktop Plus uses it, but every video program I've written for years does. I'd hate to see you miss Firefly, so here are some links.

www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.7.exe
www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktopCleaner.zip

To downgrade from 2.8, choose the Remove All option during the uninstall. Then download, unzip and run the cleaner to be sure.

You could also use kmttg, which is a dandy free alternative to Desktop for downloads and conversions.

http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/


----------



## Boid

Thanks for the link to 2.7!

I did get kmttg last night; haven't installed it yet. I did try tivodecode (which as I understand it is used by kmttg for mpg conversions) and it seemed to work. Video was in proper aspect and audio was in sync.

I should have said in my other post that the TDCM app worked perfectly. Took me a bit to figure out (by...er...actually reading the entire thread) that the MainConcept codecs wouldn't appear in the preferred list, even though they are used. So thanks for building a great utility.

So now I'm off to try kmttg. Can't stop the signal.


----------



## Boid

Just FYI for others - version 2.7 of Desktop doesn't offer iPhone or iPad options for encoding. Only iPod and a few generic options (i.e. "H.264 compliant device").

Kmttg is producing out-of-sync audio using the ff_ipad encoding option. The hb_iPhone option seems to be OK for the iPhone, but really too small for iPad.

Going to have to dive deeper, I guess.


----------



## tjrc

Just wanted to add my voice to the chorus of thanks here. A few days ago, I lost audio on files downloaded to TiVo Desktop. I tried a lot of things, but this utility and the comments in the forum allowed me to debug it, and everything's working now. I joined the forum just to be able to get this file, and it was worth it.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## unitron

tjrc said:


> ... I joined the forum just to be able to get this file, and it was worth it...


We're good for a lot more than just that, and if you know enough not to need any of that help then you should be here sharing that knowledge with those who do need help.


----------



## jamboyer

So far, I'm not having any success. I have 32bit Vista Business and Tivo Desktop Plus. 

First, I had to download WinHlp32 from Microsoft so I could view the help files for this program and figure out how to use it. 

Second, I have played with about half of the settings and keep getting the same message every time I try to open a .Tivo file and do not see the graph in the main window: 

Error 0x80070056 (2147942486) IGraphBuilder::RenderFile 

Additional info: I record with an HD Tivo, transferred the files to my personal computer, then to a hard drive, then to this computer (because my personal one has a busted screen). Both computers have Tivo Desktop Plus and I have used both of them successfully in the past to play videos. When I try to play a video in Window Media Player, I get this message: "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file. For additional assistance, click Web Help."

After a quick Google search, I ended up here. Please help!


----------



## ggieseke

jamboyer said:


> So far, I'm not having any success. I have 32bit Vista Business and Tivo Desktop Plus.
> 
> First, I had to download WinHlp32 from Microsoft so I could view the help files for this program and figure out how to use it.
> 
> Second, I have played with about half of the settings and keep getting the same message every time I try to open a .Tivo file and do not see the graph in the main window:
> 
> Error 0x80070056 (2147942486) IGraphBuilder::RenderFile
> 
> Additional info: I record with an HD Tivo, transferred the files to my personal computer, then to a hard drive, then to this computer (because my personal one has a busted screen). Both computers have Tivo Desktop Plus and I have used both of them successfully in the past to play videos. When I try to play a video in Window Media Player, I get this message: "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file. For additional assistance, click Web Help."
> 
> After a quick Google search, I ended up here. Please help!


Sorry this reply took so long but my main PC drank the kool-aid.

That error in TDCM is usually caused if your Media Access Key isn't set correctly in Desktop. It would also explain the WMP errors.

Try resetting your MAK in Desktop. If that doesn't help, the Windows cryptography layer on your PC may have been corrupted my malware. If you run regedit and drill down to the HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\SharingKeys key, there should be two binary values there and each one should be several hundred bytes. If they're only about 20 bytes you're SOL and it's time to start looking for malware, rootkits, etc.


----------



## degobahjunk

I am only passable at fixing my computer's problems.... When we recently upgraded from analog cable to digital, suddenly I had no audio on the programs I transferred from my TiVoHD to my laptop! I tend to mostly listen to (and occasionally glance at) recorded tv programs as I do my data entry work. I HAVE to have my Tivo transferred programming to get through the day! I knew it had to be a codec issue or something similar, but just couldn't figure it out. I read through most of this thread, didn't understand most of it b/c it's much more technical than I "get", but I downloaded the app in message #12, and ran it with no luck no matter what combos I tried, so then I Googled the AC3 filter that had been mentioned a few times, downloaded the full & lite versions 2.2 (the full version gave me an error & wouldn't install but the lite version installed just fine) and once I selected the AC3 filter as the audio codec in the TDCM app, I have audio again!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you to the creator of the TDCM (Greg?) & everyone else who posted helpful information in this thread!


----------



## dwit

degobahjunk said:


> I am only passable at fixing my computer's problems.... When we recently upgraded from analog cable to digital, suddenly I had no audio on the programs I transferred from my TiVoHD to my laptop! I tend to mostly listen to (and occasionally glance at) recorded tv programs as I do my data entry work. I HAVE to have my Tivo transferred programming to get through the day! I knew it had to be a codec issue or something similar, but just couldn't figure it out. I read through most of this thread, didn't understand most of it b/c it's much more technical than I "get", but I downloaded the app in message #12, and ran it with no luck no matter what combos I tried, so then I Googled the AC3 filter that had been mentioned a few times, downloaded the full & lite versions 2.2 (the full version gave me an error & wouldn't install but the lite version installed just fine) and once I selected the AC3 filter as the audio codec in the TDCM app, I have audio again!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you to the creator of the TDCM (Greg?) & everyone else who posted helpful information in this thread!


Thanks for this message. After my pc crashed, I had to reinstall everything and also got no sound. Loaded the lite AC3 codec and sound is back. Glad I checked your last post first and didn't need to read the entire thread.

Thanks again, to all, for the last post and entire thread.


----------



## murgatroyd

Can someone tell me where I have gone wrong, and what I can do to fix it?

My main XP computer, with all my TiVo utilities on it, has died. (We've pulled the drive, and it is in an external enclosure, connected by USB.)

I'm trying to set up my XP laptop to play *.tivo files as a stopgap, until I can get all my stuff transferred to a newer computer, or we can fix the old desktop. 

My Thinkpad was a refurb. It currently has XP Pro SP 3 (build 2600), WMP 9.00.00.4503, and VLC 2,0,6,0. As far as I can tell, I have no DVD software installed. 

When I tried to play a *.tivo file, WMC told me I didn't have any MPEG-2 codecs, so instead of buying a codec pack off one of the links from Microsoft, or looking around for free ones, I downloaded TiVo Desktop and did a fresh install, plus the patch to fix the stupid expired cookie crap. 

I grabbed GSpot and TDCM, and both agree that I don't have any codecs. Now that I've read the thread, I see that TD 2.8 and up doesn't register the codecs. Now what? 

I have no idea what codecs are on the desktop, or where I got them; I suppose theoretically I could pull them off my old drive, but I don't know where to look for them or what to do with them once I found them.

I looked around for reviews on videohelp, but so many of the threads and reviews are old, it wasn't much help. What would you recommend? 

What codec pack plays nicely with TiVo files? And if I upgrade WMP, which version is the least sucky and bloated? I have very limited hard drive space on the Thinkpad, so I'd like to find an elegant solution. 

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke

You need to have Desktop installed to decrypt the .TiVo files, but it doesn't enable any codecs unless you buy the Plus upgrade.

Others have had pretty good luck with the K-Lite or CCCP codec packs.


----------



## murgatroyd

ggieseke said:


> You need to have Desktop installed to decrypt the .TiVo files, but it doesn't enable any codecs unless you buy the Plus upgrade.
> 
> Others have had pretty good luck with the K-Lite or CCCP codec packs.


You say the Plus upgrade (which I did buy) *enables* the codecs -- does that mean that the codecs have to be installed by some other program?

Sorry to be so slow about this, but I installed TDP on my other (now dead) computer a long time ago, so I can't remember in what order I installed the relevant software.

Thanks for the tips for the codec packs.


----------



## ggieseke

The MainConcept codecs are written to the drive when you install Desktop, but they won't work until the Plus key enables them. The change in 2.8.x is that even when they're enabled they aren't registered with Windows so that other programs can use them.

What that means to TDCM is that it won't show them in the list of available codecs, but it doesn't really matter. When you play or convert a .TiVo file, the Plus codecs are used automatically.


----------



## murgatroyd

I seem to have stumbled on the missing piece. 

I have TiVo files saved as data files on DVD. WMP wasn't playing them, despite having the Plus key. 

I went into TiVo Desktop, chose the tab where you publish videos, and added my DVD drive. 

And now WMP plays the files. D'oh. 

VLC chokes, but I see in the earlier thread, it does its own thing with codecs, so not a surprise. 

Thanks for the reminder that the codecs don't get registered the same way in the new version.


----------



## degobahjunk

AAAARGGGG! I just got a new laptop... my old XP had to go, sadly. So now I'm using 8.1. Awful. So now my vids are playing audio, but no video. I am using Windows Media Player & TDCM, thanks to Greg, and I downloaded the full AC3filter, but I'm still not seeing anything. Sorry to resurrect a very old thread. Anyone have any ideas? The TiVo Desktop said I need an MPEG-2 video codec & an AC3 audio codec. But the TDCM seems to think I have an MPEG-2, it's just not working. Can anyone recommend a compatible MPEG-2 codec? This is my first experience with no video. In the past, audio has always been the issue.... Thanks


----------



## degobahjunk

Would VLC Media Player, K-Lite Codec Pack Full, K-Lite Mega Codec Pack, or Media Player Codec Pack be best? Also what's a safe website to download from.... i.e. low probability of trojans, viruses, malware, etc.


----------



## unitron

degobahjunk said:


> AAAARGGGG! I just got a new laptop... my old XP had to go, sadly. So now I'm using 8.1. Awful. So now my vids are playing audio, but no video. I am using Windows Media Player & TDCM, thanks to Greg, and I downloaded the full AC3filter, but I'm still not seeing anything. Sorry to resurrect a very old thread. Anyone have any ideas? The TiVo Desktop said I need an MPEG-2 video codec & an AC3 audio codec. But the TDCM seems to think I have an MPEG-2, it's just not working. Can anyone recommend a compatible MPEG-2 codec? This is my first experience with no video. In the past, audio has always been the issue.... Thanks


The reason TiVo went to offering only the paid version of Desktop is because some stuff for handling multimedia that MS previously licensed and included in Windows they aren't putting in Windows 8 (so they don't have to pay anyone else for it), so the free version of Desktop doesn't work right with W8, so TiVo is saving themselves lots of support calls by only offering the paid version that includes what MS is leaving out.

Whether what you need is available some other way I don't know one way or the other, and before paying for the Plus version of Desktop I'd get a promise of a refund if that doesn't do the trick.


----------



## degobahjunk

Last night, in despair of any responses to my questions, & very very behind on watching some of my TV shows that began piling up in my queue, I downloaded & installed K-Lite Mega Codec Pack & CCCP. I don't know which one did the trick, but I didn't even have to use the TDCM to play around with choosing different options to get the vids to play. I was amazed. And so far no malware, adware, trojans, or viruses that I can tell....


----------



## degobahjunk

In case anyone needs the links to the codecs that worked for me..... (Win8.1 & Windows Media Player)

AC3Filter: http://www.ac3filter.net/wiki/AC3Filter_2.6.0b
CCCP: http://www.cccp-project.net/
K-Lite Mega Pack: http://codecguide.com/download_kl.htm


----------



## ggieseke

AC3Filter is a must. Both K-Lite and CCCP have worked in the past, but it's nice to know that they're still valid for Windows 8.x. Thanks for the update.


----------



## michaeltipton22

I found this quite by accident. I downloaded your program, but it gives the "failed to find in the registry entry". I was hoping this would work. If you are still around perhaps you would have a newer version that would work correctly? Thanks, Mike Charlotte NC


----------



## ggieseke

michaeltipton22 said:


> I found this quite by accident. I downloaded your program, but it gives the "failed to find in the registry entry". I was hoping this would work. If you are still around perhaps you would have a newer version that would work correctly? Thanks, Mike Charlotte NC


When are you getting an error and what's the exact message? What operating system and version of TiVo Desktop are you running?

I haven't looked at the code in many years, but if there's a bug I can probably fix it. The only error message I can think of involving finding something in the registry is "TiVo Desktop registry entries not found", which means that Desktop isn't installed or was installed under a different user account.


----------



## jamieresearch

Hi everyone, 

I found this thread and it seems to be what I'm looking for, though I don't seem to see the answer. I am running Windows 8.1 and using the free version of Desktop. I know Tivo says it won't support the free version on W8.1, but I also know others have been able to use it. I am able to transfer shows from my Tivo Premiere XL4 to my laptop, but when I try to play any of them, I get only audio -- no visual. I've Googled this extensively and everyone keeps pointing me to a CNet download (the message board isn't letting me post the link but it's "Media Player Codec Pack" on the CNet download site). It's highly rated both by CNet and users, but when I tried to download it, my antivirus flagged it as a trojan. I have a brand-new computer, so of course I'm leery of downloading something that will harm it. 

My question is, where should I go to download something safe that will fix the codec errors I'm having? I've read some horrible things about K-Lite (or whatever it's called), so I'm a little leery of it. I'm not overly techy as far as going into the registry or whatever and changing settings -- I'd be afraid to do that. 

Can someone recommend something that's safe and that will fix this issue? I'd really appreciate it... 

Thanx, 
Jamie


----------



## CuriousMark

Safest is the paid version that has only the codecs you need without extra stuff that could mess something else up. Otherwise go with what you see here. Good luck.


----------



## jamieresearch

Paid version of what, Tivo desktop?



CuriousMark said:


> Safest is the paid version that has only the codecs you need without extra stuff that could mess something else up. Otherwise go with what you see here. Good luck.


----------



## CuriousMark

Yes. What you are paying for is the codec which TiVo can't legally avoid paying for. Older versions of windows used to have the playback codec built in or included with DVD playback software. But Microsoft stopped that. 
The paid version also includes the transcode codecs that will let you convert the files for playback on other devices like phones and pads. 

You can get all this with the codec packs. Though you may get even more codecs than you need . If some of those conflict, you will have to sort it out on your own. That isn't really likely, but if you want minimal risk, you should be aware of the possibility.


----------



## jamieresearch

Good to know, thank you. I actually found a workaround. I downloaded another video player, called GOM Player, that allows it to play. The weird thing is, once I downloaded it, I was able to play .tivo extensions in WMP. Somehow, it's taking the codecs from that and using them. I know that sounds implausible, but when I click on any of the transferred TV shows from my Tivo, they now play in WMP. To test it, I uninstalled the GOM software. Whattaya know, I could no longer play the shows fully in WMP - just sound, once again. I reinstalled GOM and tried WMP and guess what? It worked again. I've never heard of one program taking codecs from another to work, but somehow it's happening here. Gotta love modern technology...


----------



## nooneuknow

aaroncolorado said:


> Thanks for your reply! I am somewhat new to all this so could someone please tell me what CCCP stands for? Where might I be able to download this from? I looked back over the forum but didn't see anything that related to CCCP.
> 
> Thank you.


You mean you didn't find that CCCP is cyrillic for USSR, formerly known as the Soviet Union? 

If you ever find yourself in a situation where something with CCCP on it is headed your direction, I suggest running away first, and researching it later.


----------



## unitron

jamieresearch said:


> Paid version of what, Tivo desktop?


The price of Desktop Plus is down to only $16 now.


----------



## kemajor

Should be down to 16 cents. No updates or enhancements in years. - KEM


----------



## Teddydogno1

I know this is an OLD and inactive thread, but I'm having trouble and can't seem to get past it. I have Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit and have tried TiVo Desktop 2.6.2 and 2.8 (not Plus). When trying to Play shows that I have transferred to my computer, WMP gives an error that it encountered a problem and won't play the file. The "Web Help" says it is something about the sound.

When this first started happening, I downloaded the TDCM tool and after much playing, figured out how it was supposed to work. When I used the tool initially, it would show the video of the shows, but no audio. I downloaded and installed the AC3filter pack and that fixed the playback in TDCM, but NOT WMP. 

As of right now, I can play shows fine using TDCM, but still nothing with WMP. I shouldn't have to pay for Plus to get their codecs the evidence is there that I DO have codecs that support playback. I also have PowerDVD9 and can watch DVDs, BluRays and any old MP4s that I might want. Just not the stupid TiVo files. Any help? Thanks.

Rob


----------



## lpwcomp

Teddydogno1 said:


> I know this is an OLD and inactive thread, but I'm having trouble and can't seem to get past it. I have Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit and have tried TiVo Desktop 2.6.2 and 2.8 (not Plus). When trying to Play shows that I have transferred to my computer, WMP gives an error that it encountered a problem and won't play the file. The "Web Help" says it is something about the sound.
> 
> When this first started happening, I downloaded the TDCM tool and after much playing, figured out how it was supposed to work. When I used the tool initially, it would show the video of the shows, but no audio. I downloaded and installed the AC3filter pack and that fixed the playback in TDCM, but NOT WMP.
> 
> As of right now, I can play shows fine using TDCM, but still nothing with WMP. I shouldn't have to pay for Plus to get their codecs the evidence is there that I DO have codecs that support playback. I also have PowerDVD9 and can watch DVDs, BluRays and any old MP4s that I might want. Just not the stupid TiVo files. Any help? Thanks.
> 
> Rob


This has nothing to do with missing codecs and buying TD+ would do no good. .tivo files are simply encrypted MPEG-2 files.

For some reason, WMP is either not finding or not utilizing the Direct Show filter included in TD. I suggest you try re-installing TD and re-entering your MAK.


----------



## MLHUD

Since the past weekend I have not been able to transfer from my Roamio Plus to PC. It will begin counting up recording files, the give one of several error messages: There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from selected DVR.

Sometimes: can not find DVR





















;


----------



## aloysius

I have download TIVO Desktop 2.8.2. My computer is a new Lenovo PC H50 series. When I download i'm just getting the audio and no video. What might the problem be? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ggieseke

aloysius said:


> I have download TIVO Desktop 2.8.2. My computer is a new Lenovo PC H50 series. When I download i'm just getting the audio and no video. What might the problem be? Thanks for your help.


What version of Windows are you running? You are probably missing a video codec for MPEG-2.


----------



## JoeKustra

aloysius said:


> I have download TIVO Desktop 2.8.2.


Where did you find 2.8.2? I've been using 2.8.3 for four years. With XP, Win 7 and Win 8.1 and everything plays fine.


----------



## lpwcomp

aloysius said:


> I have download TIVO Desktop 2.8.2. My computer is a new Lenovo PC H50 series. When I download i'm just getting the audio and no video. What might the problem be? Thanks for your help.





ggieseke said:


> What version of Windows are you running? You are probably missing a video codec for MPEG-2.


The more likely cause is that it is an h.264 recording and thus has to be downloaded as transport stream rather than program stream. When using TD, you have to enable fast transfers to get TS downloads.


----------



## unitron

JoeKustra said:


> Where did you find 2.8.2? I've been using 2.8.3 for four years. With XP, Win 7 and Win 8.1 and everything plays fine.


2.8.3 is just 2.8.2 with something added to let it work with the "new" DirecTiVo they finally released a couple or 3 years ago.


----------



## wmcbrine

unitron said:


> 2.8.3 is just 2.8.2 with something added to let it work with the "new" DirecTiVo they finally released a couple or 3 years ago.


IIRC, the difference is that 2.8.3 will serve up photo and music shares (but not video) without encryption. In 2.8.2, accessing those shares required the MAK, which DirecTiVos didn't have.


----------



## DMRJAX

ggieseke said:


> Here's the latest version y'all. I improved the algorithm used to find compatible codecs and rewrote the user interface from scratch. The Preferred Filters are all listed in a single dialog, and now you can open a .TiVo file to see the actual filter graph that DirectShow picks and test playback from within the program. I also added a crude help file to provide some basic documentation.
> 
> Special thanks to Dan203 and CuriousMark who were kind enough to test some of my alpha versions and offer valuable input. The .ZIP file now contains 4 files instead of a single .exe, but just extract them to any directory that you prefer and run it from there.
> 
> Let me know if you have any problems with it.
> 
> Greg


Thank you! Downloaded this version and it seems to work great.


----------



## DMRJAX

Update: after a few days, the application stopped working. Errors with: No combination of filters could be found to render the stream


----------

